# Sign-up thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod



## MillerMods

Here are some shot's comparing an LOP SE on high w/ an SV1H Lux I (Left), the Cree monster at 1 watt or ~320mA (center), and one of my Luxeon Arc mods w/ an SWOH Lux I driven at 1.5 watts or 470mA (right). The lights are about 1 foot from the wall.














Both using freshly charged NiMH Rayovac Hybrid cells:

Arc Cree (P3-WG) on high (3/4 watt, 800mA draw from the cell) left, Fenix L0D CE on high right.





Arc Cree (P3-WG) on high (3/4 watt, 800mA draw from the cell) left, Fenix L0D CE on low right.






Arc Cree (P3-WG) on high (3/4 watt, 800mA draw from the cell) left, Fenix L0D CE on medium right.






Arc Cree (P3-WG) on low (50mA drive to the Cree) left, Fenix L0D CE on high right.






BTW, I think the WG has a nasty greenish tint to it. It's the only one I have on hand that's assembled. :eeew:

Here's some photo's of my first trial runs.
LOP SE on high (stock driver w/ an SV1H Lux I) vs. Arc AAA head w/ Cree XR-E (P3 brightness). The lights are about 6 feet from the wall.

Arc Cree @ 180mA




Arc Cree @ 240mA




Arc Cree @ 350mA










Here are the options for the high setting and approximations for the Cree X-RE and my driver output on high:

3/4 watt = ~240mA drive 50-70 minutes runtime to 75% intial brightness
1 watt = ~320mA drive 30-50 minutes runtime to 75% intial brightness (This power level can be run continous but will get fairly warm.)
1.25 watt = ~390mA drive 25-35 minutes runtime to 75% intial brightness (This power level can be run continous but will get warmer than the 1 watt.)
1.5 watt = ~480mA drive 15-25 minutes runtime to 75% intial brightness (It's best not to have the 1.5 watter on for more than a few minutes at a time. It can get hot.)

* Runtimes will vary because of both the temperature of the light and capacity and quality of the NIMH cell used. 
* I'll try to get more precise about the temperature soon. I have an IR themometer I plan on using for testing.

With a P3 bin the output estimates go as follows depending on Vf and other factors:

3/4 watt ~45-60 lumens
1 watt ~60-75 lumens 
1.25 watt ~75-85 lumens
1.5 watt ~85-95 lumens

With the Q3 bin the output estimates go as follows depending on Vf and other factors:

3/4 watt ~65-80 lumens
1 watt ~80-95 lumens 
1.25 watt ~95-105 lumens
1.5 watt ~105-115 lumens

Options for low level output are 25mA, 50mA, or 75mA drive.

Runtimes on LOW power for all models (tested using a 900mA NIMH cell):

25mA drive = 7 hrs @ ~4 lumens, 50mA drive = 4 hrs @ ~9 lumens, 75mA drive = 2.5 @ ~14 lumens.

The price is $120 with 2 stages and $110 with one stage for a complete head and body. The head by itself will be $15 less. The price for the Q3 premium Cree's (when they are available) will be $20 additional (this price will lower as they become more available). If you have a Cree you want to send to me for use in your mod, subtract $5. Standard Cree to be used will be the P4 brightness bin.

Parabolic cut and polished reflector are standard and the only available options for the reflector for this version of the Arc AAA mod. The lens on the Cree is made of glass, not plastic.

Shipping costs are $5 for Priority w/ delivery CN, $2 for First Class w/ delivery CN, and $5 for international airmail shipping

Big *THANKS!* to Erasmus for doing a groupbuy on the P4 WH's 

*Here is the current sign up list:*

WAVE_PARTICLE P4-WH, 240mA (0.75 watt), 25mA (paid)
FlashInThePan 50, 1.50, P4-WH (confirmed)
coyote 25, 1.50, Q3 (WD tint prefered) in for 2
russtang 25, 1.00, P4-WH (confirmed)
baylisstic 25, 1.25, P4
BeamJunkie 50, 1.5, P4-WD or highest bin available (head only) (confirmed)
Manzerick 25, 1.25, Q3
cqbdude ?, ?, Q3
gjg 75, 1.50, Q3
marcdilnutt 25, 1.50, P4-WB (confirmed)
cy P4-WH, 1.25, 50mA (paid)
Thujone 50, 1.25, Q3
quantile P4-WB, 1 W on high, 50 mA (paid)
Nell Q3 (will specify specs. later)
Sharpy 50, 1.25 Q3 and 75, 1.50, Q3 (both heads will be provide by Sharpy)
fasteddie 50, 1.00, Q3 and 50, 1.25, Q3
Trashman 75, 1.50, Q3
kazu 50, 1.25, Q3
Carpe Diem 50, 1.25, Q3 
masakame 25, 1.50, Q3
iocheretyanny 50, 1.25, Q2 or Q3
Miciobigio 50, 1.50, Q3
Luff 50, 1.25, P4 & Q3
AndyTiedye 50, 0.75, Q3 
AuroraLite 50, 1.00, P3 or Q3
Scottiver 2 P4's, both 2 stage 50, 1.25 watts (one head and one complete)
TENMMIKE 25, 1.00, Q3 or most premium for 4 of the same (may want moved down on the list)
mcrich 50, 1.25, P4 or Q3
MrMimizu 50, 1.25, Q3 or may provide Q3 (See post #672)
ydna 50, 1.25, Q3 or P4
Newf-llb 50, 1.25, Q3
drews1 50, 1.00, Q3
grift 50, 0.75, Q3 & 50, 1.00, Q3
FlashMike 50, 1.00, Q3
rob_e 50, 1.50, Q3
Codeman 25, 1.50, Q2 or Q3
LouRoy for 2, 50, 0.75, Q3 and 50, 1.25, Q3
d'mo 25, 1.50, Q3
Chao 50, 1.00, Q3
Roboholic 50, 1.50, Q3
UncleFester 25, 1.50, Qx
Nuutaro 75, 1.50, Q3
VerbalK 75, 1.25, Q3
LEDninja 50, 0.75, P3
lightrod 50, 1.25, Best bin available
FsTop 25, 1.25, Q3
bwm 50, 0.75, P4 WH
Justone 50, 1.25, Q3
CodeOfLight .25, 1.25, P4
ProofTech 50, 1.25, emitter supplied 
Varriano 75, 1.25, Q3
bexamous 50, 1.25, P4
dtlent 50, 0.75, P4 (head only) and 75, 1.25, Q3 (head w/ body)
daz 75, 1.25, Q3
Straightedge 50, 1.25, Q2 or Q3
Bobdrus 75, 1.25, Q3
vetkaw63 50, 1.25, Q3
ScarabDrowner 50, 1.00, Q3
eltel999 50, 1.25, Q3
Jeweler 75, 1.50, P3 or Q2
BVH 50, 1.25, Q3 (head only)
aiouem 50, 1.00, Q3
pryan 25, 1.25, Q3
Amorphous 75, 0.75, P4 for 2 ( now )
Amorphous 75, 1.25, Q3 for 2 ( when available ) 
esunnycpf 50, 0.75, Q3
liteMANIAC 50, 0.75, Q3
pinepoint ?
Kevski 50, 1.00, Qx
blitzlicht65 50, 1.25, Q3
alanhuth 25, 1.25, Q3
iNDiGLo 25, 1.50, Q3
JnC 50, 1.25, Q3 
tuna 50, 1.25, Q3 
stevevh 25, 1.00, P4
jefft 50, 1.25, Q3
DaveNagy 50, 1.50, Q3
Siegfried 25, 1.00, Q3
jki 50, 1.00, Q3 for 2
mudman cj 50, 1.50, Q2
tsask ?, 0.75, Q3
pdm 50 ,1.50, P4
frankr 50, 1.25, Q3
carlsjrman 25, 1.25, P4
Zionxem 50, 1.25, P4 or best available
svolich 50, 1.25, Q3
AustinEd 50, 1.25, P4
RIDE  50, 1.25, Q3 or best available.
JohnnyDeep 50, 1.25, Q3
Clickie 25, 1.00, P4 and a Lux mod on provided Arc
cpfx 50, .75, Q3
cocoa 50, 1.25, Q3
Koz99 50, 1.25, Q3
tsask ?, 0.75, Q3
Bright 50, 1.00, Q3
Lenny 50, 1.25, Q3
Navistar 75, 1.00, Q3
DrizzitT 50, 1.00, P4
Gypsy 50, 1.25, Q3
Per Arne 50, 1.25, Q3
copykat 25, 1.50, Q3
kry81 75, 1.50, Q3
dansperry 50, 1.00, Q3
gswitter 50, 1.25, P4 (WD prefered)
kashmir 50, 1.25, Q3
millerje 50, 1.50, Q3
gefff 50, 1.25, Q3
rdh226 25, 0.75, P4, WH/WJ/WD tint (whatever I can get "sooner"), 25, 0.75, Q3, WH/WJ/WD tint (whenever...), & 50, 1.25, Q3, same tint as unit above.(I have three unused Arc AAAs I can provide for upgrade.)
Daekar 25, 0.75, Q3
Ozniot 75, 0.75, Q3
Ned 50, 1.00, Q3
wuhair 50, 1.00, Q3 (WD) 
Groundhog66 1 - 50, 1.25, P4 (WD) (and when available): 1 - 25, 1.0, Q3 or Q2? and 1 - 50, 1.5, Q3 or Q2?
Gointothelight 25, 0.75, P4 (WD)
zumac99 50, 0.75, P4 (WD)
racer7 50, 1.00, P4 (WD)
Pyros 
ananddev 1 - 50mA 1.25W p4 (is WD the whitest?), 1 - 50mA 1.25W Q3 (When they become available)
Rustrel 50, 1.25, Q3
Freyth 75, 1.25, Q3

updated to post #563


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*

I'll take it!


----------



## fnmag

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*

Sign me up!


----------



## Manzerick

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*

warm it up


----------



## kiely23+

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*


----------



## Meeshi_ma

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*

lol, am I too late to add that to my light?


----------



## marcdilnutt

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*

Sounds good Eric, they would fit in an AA even better right?
marc


----------



## jch79

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*

Eric - email sent!


----------



## [email protected] Messenger

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*



marcdilnutt said:


> Sounds good Eric, they would fit in an AA even better right?
> marc


 
Peter better hurry up if that's the case (that would make me add another light to the waiting list  , 4 and counting, I'm not crazy, yet)


----------



## FlashInThePan

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*

Sweeeet - just reserving my place in line when you actually start modding with `em, Eric. Sign me up for one!

A 70 lumen monster in an Arc AAA form. Now *that's* a sleeper.

- FITP


----------



## daywalker

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*

If you are gonna be successful with that mod and i bekieve you will be, count me in for one.

:rock:


----------



## photorob

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*

SOLD/ now how about working this out to make it titanium


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*

This was old news I removed...


----------



## jch79

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*

You know I'm in for one 
john


----------



## easilyled

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*

Yes please!


----------



## bmstrong

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*

Yep. 70 Lumens? 

I'm in for one as well. 

Should we order the empty heads from the Arc site for this?


----------



## coyote

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*

fantastic eric! i'm in.


----------



## TSWrench

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*

Eric,

I'm interested in one. How many levels?


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*

Old news since update...


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*



marcdilnutt said:


> Sounds good Eric, they would fit in an AA even better right?
> marc


.......................................................................... Ditto


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*



marcdilnutt said:


> Sounds good Eric, they would fit in an AA even better right?
> marc



There is a little more space in the AA head but Arc uses the same circuit in the AA as they do in the AAA. Either way the Cree will require some modding itself but it shouldn't be a problem as near as I can tell.


----------



## mcmc

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*

I'm in for one too! Maybe an AA version as well if they become avail.


----------



## Manzerick

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*

I really can't wait!!! 


I was looking at your other mod and really loved it and just about saved for it... 

this is worth the wait!!!


----------



## iocheretyanny

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*

will it work with alkaline's or lithium's?


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*



iocheretyanny said:


> will it work with alkaline's or lithium's?



Primary lithiums and NIMH cells only. Alkaline's can be used but they will drop off fast. Low mode is great for pretty much any AAA battery.


----------



## russtang

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*

I already have 3 Millermod aaa/AA 2-stage arc's

I guess a couple more won't hurt.

The AA two-stage is one of the top 3 lights I own! I cant wait to see how this one will perform!


----------



## :)>

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*

I would love to have a 10 to 15 lumen AAA light that ran forever. 70 Lumens is not too shabby though. I would also prefer the light in a AA size for improved battery life.

-Goatee


----------



## bwm

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*

This is so tempting...

Do you plan to offer it with differing drive levels for high?


Brian


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*



bwm said:


> This is so tempting...
> 
> Do you plan to offer it with differing drive levels for high?
> 
> 
> Brian



It will have the same options as my other Arc mods in the 2 links below. Basically the Cree will just become another option for my existing Arc mod menu.


----------



## russtang

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*

when do we place an order??
I would like at least one in AA. Maybe a aaa also.


----------



## fore

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*

Awesome! I'm in too, I love my 2 stage AAA. :thumbsup:


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*

So far I've managed to get these 2 bins on their way to me.

10qty- XR7090WT-U1-WG-P2-0-0001 67.2-73.9 Lumens @ 350mA
24qty- XR7090WT-U1-WC-P3-0-0001 73.9-80.6 Lumens @ 350mA

Not the highest bins, but still much better than any Luxeon.


----------



## jch79

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*

This is so great - I can't wait to get my hands on one!!

I don't know why you'd want the highest bins with an AAA-powered light anyways... well, yes I do, but it's not as practical.

Thanks Eric!!!!

john


----------



## freeman4ever

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*

I'm down for a P3...


----------



## baylisstic

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*

Put me in line for a P3!


----------



## BeamJunkie

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*

Count me in for a two stage (50ma low)/ ("oh my god that's bright" high) for a AAA......where the heck did you get that light?.......flashlight!!!! I wanna be in the first batch of braggin rights! You want a pre-payment?


----------



## coyote

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*

and i want a P3.

any idea about runtimes vs brightness with these new crees?

for example, if the P3 is designed to put out 73-80 lumens at 350mA, will it put that out with one of your 3/4-watt units? or would i need to get your 1.5-watter to get that much brightness???


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*



coyote said:


> and i want a P3.
> 
> any idea about runtimes vs brightness with these new crees?
> 
> for example, if the P3 is designed to put out 73-80 lumens at 350mA, will it put that out with one of your 3/4-watt units? or would i need to get your 1.5-watter to get that much brightness???



You'd have to get the 1.25 watt version to get that brightness. Runtime down to 75% initial brightness is 30-45 minutes depending on the quality and capacity of the NIMH cell used.


----------



## easilyled

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*

Please count me in for a premium bin


----------



## coyote

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*

eric, i see by your recent statement (and by reading the first post in you Arc AAA Custom 'light thread that you link in your signature line), that you are once again offering the 1.25 watt version.

now we have even more options!

in any case, i like the idea so much, i'd like to up my order to two P3 models (my brother wants one too). one will be a complete 1.25w with a 25 ohm low. the other will be on an old original arc body/head which i'll send you done in a 1.25w and 50 ohm low.

are you ready to accept paypal for these new Cree versions???


----------



## BeamJunkie

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*

P3 Me Too!


----------



## Meeshi_ma

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*

I'm in for a replacement head for my old Arc whenever you get these going (p3 of course...)


----------



## Pumaman

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*

put me down for 1 as well


----------



## Manzerick

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*

one P3 for me 




I'll use a  ..... as not ta beeeee.... a wannabe LOL


----------



## BentHeadTX

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*

Eric,
If I send you a empty Arc AA head, how much would it cost to have it modded with your 1.25 watt driver? Since I have a spare AA (not AAA) empty head I might as well use it.


----------



## cqbdude

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*

What heck is a P3? and why am I putting my name down for one?


----------



## Nitroz

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*



cqbdude said:


> What heck is a P3? and why am I putting my name down for one?



LoL! You down with OP3. 

P3 is the higher flux bin for the Cree LEDs. 73 to 80 Lumens at 350mA.


----------



## 9volt

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*

Put me down for a P3

*EDIT: make that a Q3 please. *


----------



## marcdilnutt

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*

Count me in for a P3 in my long put off 1.5W brass AA mod. I will also be after a AAA with the lowest possible low setting and 1.25W high please.
Marc


----------



## cy

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*

350 milliamps from an ARC AAA form with two stages and CREE XR-E looks to be a winner! 

will this support AAA li-ion and NMH?


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*



cy said:


> 350 milliamps from an ARC AAA form with two stages and CREE XR-E looks to be a winner!
> 
> will this support AAA li-ion and NMH?



Li-ion cells are not suitable with my driver but with the drive level you can get with a NIMH cell, there really isn't any advantage anyways. Eneloop cells are the answer to the self-discharge problems usually associated with NIMH cells.


----------



## mcmc

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*

Eric: pls make mine from my earlier post a P3 as well, when you get to them.

How long are you thinking, from now until actual product in ppl's hands? This is more of an experimental project, no?


----------



## nuggett

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*

How about one in my peak pacific? can a p3 fit?
If so I am in!


----------



## Reaper

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*

Finally, maybe my dim AA can really be EDC'ed. Looking forward to a P3.


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*



mcmc said:


> How long are you thinking, from now until actual product in ppl's hands? This is more of an experimental project, no?



Hoping to find out tonight if I can get them to work in my Arc mods. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## BentHeadTX

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*



MillerMods said:


> Hoping to find out tonight if I can get them to work in my Arc mods. I'll keep you posted.



Cool, I have an Arc AA empty head laying around that begs for a P3.


----------



## marcdilnutt

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*

I have my fingers crossed Eric, keep us posted! I will order up the parts for my mod from Peak as soon as you can confirm that this will work. Good luck!
marc


----------



## mcmc

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*

Awesome, Eric! Look forward to seeing the results. Best of luck =)


----------



## smokelaw1

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*



MillerMods said:


> Hoping to find out tonight if I can get them to work in my Arc mods. I'll keep you posted.


 
Can't wait to hear! Let us all know! We'll work out what to do with the order depending on the results!


----------



## mcmc

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*

Eric - any thoughts about using 4 of these Cree's in your Quad-lux build?


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*



mcmc said:


> Eric - any thoughts about using 4 of these Cree's in your Quad-lux build?



I'll look into it too.


----------



## jch79

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*



MillerMods said:


> Hoping to find out tonight if I can get them to work in my Arc mods. I'll keep you posted.


Thanks Eric!! 
My Arc AAA-P is happy as can be sitting at your house waiting to get Creeated (ok - that's bad).

john


----------



## Penguin

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*

I'd like one too!


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*

Not looking good so far. The focus as many have already discovered is a problem for me. I'm still checking out some things though, so more to come. I ran out of time tonight.


----------



## mcmc

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*

Thanks for the update, Eric. Food for all us who are waiting I'm sure =)

If the focus problem equates to too much flood, that is more than fine by me. Perhaps an Ion killer?


----------



## coyote

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*

any news eric???


----------



## ibcj

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*

How's it goin ?


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*

Things are looking up a bit. I'll be making a new bit soon for cutting the new reflector profile needed for the different viewing angle of the X-RE. The trial profile works well for flood, but I think I can do better. The stock Arc reflector angle produces a donut hole.


----------



## Stillphoto

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*

Sign me up!


----------



## jch79

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*

As much as donuts are a good thing in the real world, as far as flashaholism is concerned, they're pretty much the damned devil.
Thanks for plugging away at this Eric! I couldn't be more excited about outfitting my Arc AAA-P with a Cree XR-E! :thumbsup:
Thanks,
john


----------



## easilyled

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*

Way to go! :thumbsup: 

It will be worth the effort - these things will sell like hot cakes!

There's nothing more satisfying than showing something the size of
a solitaire to the "non-enlightened" and then lighting up a room :naughty:


----------



## randyo

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*

Have you performed any "trials" or do you have an educated as to how the CREE will project with the AA sized head? If you need one to practice on, let me know and I'll send you one of my extras.


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*



randyo said:


> Have you performed any "trials" or do you have an educated as to how the CREE will project with the AA sized head? If you need one to practice on, let me know and I'll send you one of my extras.



That'll be a different challenge all together. In fact, knowing what I've observed, it won't be possible with the AA version. That's because there isn't enough depth to work with to get the angle right for the reflector. It takes a very steep reflector to get these Cree to focus which is great for using very small reflector diameter.


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*

Click here for my latest update and photos.


----------



## colubrid

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*

I want one of these as well. Whats the price going to be?


----------



## coyote

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*

go eric go!


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*



colubrid said:


> I want one of these as well. Whats the price going to be?



There's more work that has to be done to these because of the Cree needing modified to fit and the longer amount of time to cut the reflector as deep as it needs to be, so unfortunately I have to raise the price a bit to $120 with 2 stages and $110 with one stage for a complete head and body. The head by itself will be $15 less. Prices for more premium Cree's will have to be sorted out later. It's worth the extra money though, this light is so bright.


----------



## easilyled

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*

Premium Cree - 2 stage please


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*

Let the list begin...

I'll let everyone know via PM or e-mail when to pay. There will have to be a lead time of about 4 weeks for these. Some may go out sooner for first impressions.

Thank you, to all of my supporters. Sometimes it's a tough game around here.


----------



## Thujone

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*

 I will take a two stage!

50ma Low
1.25W High

w/ Premium Q3

2-stage $120
Premium Cree $20
Shipping $5
--
$145


----------



## jch79

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*

Eric-

I think you already knew I was in for one, since you have my Arc AAA-P, but to make if official, here I am! 

PM Sent.

john


----------



## coyote

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*

*i want two complete XR-E units, both Q3 1.25W & 50mA (and WD tint if that's available)*


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: Just ordered some Cree XR-E 7090's for Arc AAA mods*



coyote said:


> i'd like the 2-stage Arc XR-E in 1.25W with a 25 ohm low built on a new body/head that you supply.
> 
> i'd like a second one as a gift for my brother, built on a body/head he will send you.
> it will also be a2-stage 1.25W but with a 50 ohm low.
> 
> i'll paypal for both.



The low modes are 25mA, 50mA, and 75mA. mA = milliAmps. I spec the power on high with power out (watts) because Vf can vary a bit and my driver isn't a constant current driver so the drive current to the Cree can be slightly different depending on the Vf.

Here are some approximations for the Cree X-RE and my driver:

3/4 watt = ~240mA drive
1 watt = ~320mA drive
1.25 watt = ~390mA drive
1.5 watt = ~480mA drive


----------



## easilyled

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

I'd like 50ma low, 1.25W high (Q3 premium bin please)


----------



## dmdrewitt

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

I'm in..

I'll also go for 50ma low, 1.25W high with a premium XRE please


----------



## Pumaman

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

any way to get pics of the wg vs wc bins? really prefer something on the warm side


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*



Pumaman said:


> any way to get pics of the wg vs wc bins? really prefer something on the warm side



Not yet, but hopefully in the near future. I'd like to get at least P3's in various tints.


----------



## Meeshi_ma

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

I'll confirm my earlier "I'll take it!" Can I send my Arc to you (are you using the new heads?) or should I just order a new head?

2-stage premium, please!

50mA/1.25watt premium Cree (I'll send the head to you) $110?


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*



Meeshi_ma said:


> I'll confirm my earlier "I'll take it!" Can I send my Arc to you (are you using the new heads?) or should I just order a new head?
> 
> 2-stage premium, please!



Only new style heads can be used for this mod. You can ship me your Arc head or order a new one from me for $15.


----------



## quantile

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

Eric,

sign me up please: 2-stage, 1W high, 50 mA low. EDIT: P3 bin is fine.

Thanks,
Marcus


----------



## Meeshi_ma

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*



MillerMods said:


> Only new style heads can be used for this mod. You can ship me your Arc head or order a new one from me for $15.



Convenient! Let me know when and where to send it! (My "temporary" replacement should arrive today anyway! Who'd have thought one month ago that I'd already be ordering another light from you!)

-Brian


----------



## coyote

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

everyone- all the most current info/prices/options/beamshots on the MillerMods Arc XR-E can now be found in the first post (#1) in this thread.

link it here:
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1654678&postcount=1


----------



## baylisstic

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

Eric,

I'll take a 2-stage at 1.25 watt (high)/25 mah (low) and the premium bin. Thanks.


----------



## Nell

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

Those Crees are stirring up quite a storm. I will have to get my cookie jar out and start counting. I thought my MM ARC AAA 2 stage was already great. That was yesterday.


----------



## Sharpy

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

Eric

I'd like two of the Cree-filled heads with two stage switches. I have two of the newest generation ARC AAA Premiums and would like to send you those heads either to be done for me, or to exchange for the ones you are building.

Will you let me know the total price including my exchange heads?

Thanks in advance!

Russ Suey
Sharpy on the CPF


----------



## BeamJunkie

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

I'm definitely in for one of these light gems!!! It seems the popular high setting is 1.25 watt, is there a reason the 1.5 watt version is not. I intend to use a low setting of 50ma for most applications and the high would be merely to impress my friends and to satisfy an occasional burst of extra light when the flashaholic moment arrives. Either way Eric I'm in and please PM me when the cash needs to be sent. I'll take:

P3
Low: 50ma
High: 1.5 Watt

You provide the head (minus $15.00)
Shipping standard $2.00

Grand Total: $107.00

Looking forward to the ultimate pocket rocket!!


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*



Sharpy said:


> Will you let me know the total price including my exchange heads?



The mod by itself is $90 so the total is $180 plus $2-$5 for shipping.


----------



## bmstrong

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

Do these retain the waterproofness of the orginal Arc's? Or are they not to be taken into the water?


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*



bmstrong said:


> Do these retain the waterproofness of the orginal Arc's? Or are they not to be taken into the water?



They're still completely waterproof, the Cree is sealed with epoxy.


----------



## Manzerick

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

Hi,

When should I send paypal? I'm in for a complete assem. 2 stage'er


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

I need to catch up on some orders first and I'll probably except payment next week some time.


----------



## fasteddie

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

I'll take a couple complete lights. Peferably the 2 stage model.


----------



## Trashman

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

I'm in for one 1.5w Cree XR-E Arc AAA 2-Stage 75ma low.

I haven't read this thread yet, just the first post, so I haven't found out if I can pay yet or not, but if I can I'll send PP soon, if not, put me on the list.

EDIT: Just read two posts up...Ok, put me on the list, I'll pay in a couple of weeks as soon as pre-payment opens up.


----------



## Meeshi_ma

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

My 2 stage MM "replacement" came in the mail today, so now I have an extra Arc to send you. Do you want the whole thing or just the head? I've got your address now so let me know which parts that you want and I'll get them in the mail Monday morning.

-Brian


----------



## kazu

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

I'll take one. (2-stage, 1.25W, 50 mA low,premium Q3)
Thanks,
kazu


----------



## mcmc

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

Hi Eric,

I'm in for a 75ma/1.5w (how long do you think runtime will be on the 75ma?) 2-stage! Awaiting pre-pay =)

Btw, does premium Cree mean higher output Crees? Any idea if/when these will be available? I would be willing to wait on these as well.

Another q: I know you said that parabolic cut and polish are the only options for reflector, but as you previously mentioned, uncut produced a flood, which is what I prefer - any chance you'd be willing to make a head that is uncut?


----------



## quokked

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

I'm in for a 1.5W / 50ma option  
PM me when payment is due 
can't wait to get my hands on one of these Cree XR-E mods


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*



mcmc said:


> I'm in for a 75ma/1.5w (how long do you think runtime will be on the 75ma?) 2-stage! Awaiting pre-pay =)


25mA drive = 7 hrs
50mA drive = 4 hrs
75mA drive = 2.5 hrs


mcmc said:


> Btw, does premium Cree mean higher output Crees? Any idea if/when these will be available? I would be willing to wait on these as well.



The Q3 brightness bin is rated 93-100 lumens @ 350mA. I'm currently in on a group buy and should hear something next week. These are going to be expensive though, I'll have to charge $20 more to for these to even out the demand, they are going to be very hard to get in quanities less than 500. If you get in on the group buy and send me one, I'll subract $5 from the cost of your light. I ordered 33 of them for now but I'm not sure how I'm going to get more in the future. Perhaps another group buy I hope.




mcmc said:


> Another q: I know you said that parabolic cut and polish are the only options for reflector, but as you previously mentioned, uncut produced a flood, which is what I prefer - any chance you'd be willing to make a head that is uncut?



Sorry, this option isn't available for the Cree mod. The lens focus of the Cree makes it difficult to work with sometimes. I may work something out in the future though.


----------



## Meeshi_ma

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

thanks for the info,

I'm definately up for a premium (Q3) 50mA/1.25watt one. Let me know when you want me to send the head and/or money!

-Brian


----------



## Carpe Diem

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

Please sign me up for four (4) of the *premium* Q3 Cree`s set up for 50mA on low and whatever high mA setting is going to be used for 1.25 W.

Thanks!


----------



## jch79

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

I didn't know we were to place interest in the Q3 bin as well - I'm in for one at 1.25 watts, 50mA low.
john


----------



## Trashman

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*



Trashman said:


> I'm in for one 1.5w Cree XR-E Arc AAA 2-Stage 75ma low.



Premium, please!

BTW, do you think 75ma is going to be too bright for reading?


----------



## Carpe Diem

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*



Trashman said:


> BTW, do you think 75ma is going to be too bright for reading?


 
Hey...
Hey...!

You can always use one of your regular Arc AAA`s for that.


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*



Trashman said:


> Premium, please!
> 
> BTW, do you think 75ma is going to be too bright for reading?



I have my Cree mod set for 50mA on low which is what I like for runtime vs. usefulness and that wouldn't be too bright for reading. I don't think 75mA would be too bright for reading either. It's difficult for me to say one way or the other.


----------



## Trashman

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*



Carpe Diem said:


> Hey...
> Hey...!
> 
> You can always use one of your regular Arc AAA`s for that.




Shhh....don't tell anybody, but I don't have any Arc AAAs! I've had a Nano on order for more than year, though, so, in a way, I do. That'll be funny if I get the MM Cree XR-E AAA Arc before the Nano, then it'll likely be up for sale before I get it!


----------



## mcmc

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

Thanks for all the info, MillerMods. Actually, count me in for the premium one, then. Btw, 25ma on the Q3 will have more output than 25ma w/ your standard Arc Lux mod, right? If so, set me up for a 25ma/1.5w in the Q3 - willing to wait out however long it'll take. Thx!


----------



## masakame

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

I'm in for a 25ma / 1.5W (2-stage, Q3)

Thanks:goodjob:


----------



## marcdilnutt

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

Hi Eric,
Count me in for a premium bin 1.5W/25mA. I am in the group buy so i can send my own LED if that helps. Are you still doing the Lux 3 mods at the moment? If so i will send you a brass Peak AA to mod. If you are too busy with all this Cree madness i will sort that out at a later date.
marc


----------



## drews1

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

Sorry, I don't have the technical understanding of most of you here, but does the 1.25 watt top of the line cree (Q3?) run on lithiums or just nimh cells.....and if it does run on lithiums are runtimes as advertised as on page 1? also what is the lumen output?

Thanks


----------



## iocheretyanny

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

I'm in for a 1.5W / 50ma (2-stage, Premium Q3)


----------



## Miciobigio

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

*Please sign me up for one of the *premium* Q3 Cree`s set up for 50mA on low and 1.5 W for high.*

*Add international shipping .*

*PM me when i have to Paypal.*

*Tanks
*


----------



## coyote

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

now that there is more info on the premiums, i want to re-state my order as noted in post #82:

*i want two complete XR-E units, both Q3 1.25W & 50mA low (and WD tint if that's available)*

thank you eric!!!


----------



## Luff

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

Me, too, please.
2-stage, 1.25W, 50 mA low, premium Q3

EDIT: Please make this the best bin available for early production (likely P3)


----------



## AndyTiedye

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

I'm interested in a 2-stage version.


----------



## AuroraLite

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

Eric,

Please kindly make one for me:

Q3/P3 bin Cree
320ma high 
50ma low
EMS shipping

Just let me know when to pay and how much(or when the actual price list is up), many thanks!


Btw, I recently wrote a thread about making ARC AAA lux mod with LTC3490 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/139578

and in the process of doing so, I attempted to make a parabolic cut of the ARC AAA reflector...and in honesty, hats off to you for making a good parabolic cut with such ease! Also, I did a runtime for my Millermod ARC and the result is really awesome. Thank you!


----------



## Scottiver

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

I'll take two lights 
1-P3 50Ma low, 1.25 watt high- head only
1-P3 50Ma low, 1.25 watt high- complete light
Priority Mail
Thanks


----------



## TENMMIKE

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

im in , how the hell i missed this thread ill never know, going back to read the whole thing. EDIT ..OK 2-stage, 1.25W, 25 mA low,premium Q3, ill settle for the best bin you can get Eric


----------



## adirondackdestroyer

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

WOW!!! I thought my LOP SE was awesome, but this thing destroys one that is modded with an S bin! 

Millermods, 

What do you think the output of this light is at 1 watt,1.25watt, and 1.5watt? 
Also, is the output regulated at all with a NIMH cell?


----------



## mcrich

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

I would like one.

1.25watt/50mA
Q3 or P3


----------



## russtang

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

I would like one with Q3 

25 ma low 1w high

I will provide complete host.


----------



## MrMimizu

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

I'm definately in for a 2 stage of some sort. 
I'm trying to get my own Q3 at this time from the same group buy that you're getting the 33 Q3s from. 

Also, can this mod be done in a Peak stainless steel head? I prefer steel over aluminum. It doesn't have a reflector but I can live it. I'll just polish the heck out of it before shipping it to you.


----------



## kevinm

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*



MrMimizu said:


> Also, can this mod be done in a Peak stainless steel head? I prefer steel over aluminum. It doesn't have a reflector but I can live it. I'll just polish the heck out of it before shipping it to you.



If you go to Harbor Freight and get the pack of glass spade drills with the big one in it and have a drill with a 1/2" chuck, you can cut a roughly parabolic shape into the head of the stainless steel Matterhorns. I did this to mine then used a Dremel tool to polish it. It takes a lot longer than aluminum, but the result is nice. I got a good hotspot, nice spill, and a good transition. Also, for cutting the hole in the head for the LED, any titanium coated bit will work.

Good luck, it's worth the time.

Kevin


----------



## ydna

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

I'm in for one
2-stage, 1.25W, 50 mA low, Q3 or P3
thx


----------



## Sharpy

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

Eric

Thanks for your reply regarding pricing for your work with my ARC exchange heads. 

I would like 2 heads, which I'll provide, 
Cree = Q3 (yeah, I see that bumps the price by $20 each)
Low: 75ma
High: 1.5 Watt

I provide the heads (minus $30.00)
Shipping standard $2.00

Grand Total: $222.00? (subject to your checking that I've got my facts/figures straight!).

If you'll provide me with your address, I'll send the ARC's.

Best!

Russ Suey
Sharpy on the CPF


----------



## smokelaw1

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

Hey,
I know you already know this, seeing as you have my light and the PMs, but, 
I'll take a 2 stage Premium at 3/4 watt, with the 25mA low. Do you still feel that an Alkaline will do OK in the 3/4 W? This is going to be my one light with readily available batteries! 
Let me know when you need payment!


----------



## mcmc

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

Eric, one more question: how many lumens do you figure your old Luxeon mod was pushing out, at 1.5w? And how many lumens for the P3 Crees at 1.5w? (and if it's not too much trouble, at 1w and 1.25w?)

thanks!


----------



## Vinnyp

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

Withdraw
Vince


----------



## Meeshi_ma

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

wow, you're definately going to need some more emitters!


----------



## Newf-llb

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

Like I said in my pm this weekend, count me in:

2-stage, 1.25W high, 50 mA low, premium Q3

Shipping to Canada, quickest way possible.

pm me with a total when its time to paypal.

Can't wait! 

Richard C


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*



drews1 said:


> Sorry, I don't have the technical understanding of most of you here, but does the 1.25 watt top of the line cree (Q3?) run on lithiums or just nimh cells.....and if it does run on lithiums are runtimes as advertised as on page 1? also what is the lumen output?



Primary Lithiums work best in the 3/4 watt and 1 watt versions but are O.K. in any version. All runtimes are with NIMH cells.


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*



mcmc said:


> Btw, 25ma on the Q3 will have more output than 25ma w/ your standard Arc Lux mod, right? If so, set me up for a 25ma/1.5w in the Q3 - willing to wait out however long it'll take. Thx!



Yes, the output will be higher, I'll get more beamshots done in the near future. For now check out my updated (11-6-2006) photos, they should give you a better idea.


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*



adirondackdestroyer said:


> What do you think the output of this light is at 1 watt,1.25watt, and 1.5watt?
> Also, is the output regulated at all with a NIMH cell?



It's a semi-regulated set-up, but It does have thermal compensation. The output is pretty flat. I'll get some runtimes done for the different levels in the near future.

With a P3 bin the output estimates go as follows depending on Vf and other factors:

3/4 watt ~45-60 lumens
1 watt ~60-75 lumens 
1.25 watt ~75-85 lumens
1.5 watt ~85-95 lumens

With the Q3 bin the output estimates go as follows depending on Vf and other factors:

3/4 watt ~65-80 lumens
1 watt ~80-95 lumens 
1.25 watt ~95-105 lumens
1.5 watt ~105-115 lumens


----------



## drews1

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

Thanks for the reply Eric! Put me down for a 2 stage, Q3, 1 watt/50ma low. Email me when ready for paypal.

Drew


----------



## lightdoc

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

Eric,

I'll take a 2-stage at 1 watt (high)/25 mah (low) and the premium bin.


----------



## mcmc

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

Hi Eric,

The Q3's you were waiting on, were the ones from Bernhard right? Sounds from that thread that the Q3's aren't going to be available until next year, but that Q2's may be - so can you leave me on the wait list for the Q2/Q3, but for now I'd like the 25ma/1.5w in whatever becomes available first (I guess P3). Thanks!

Btw, thanks for the replies thus far and the updated beamshots! One addt'l q - how many lumens is your current Lux setup outputting at 1, 1.25, and 1.5 watts?


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*



mcmc said:


> Btw, thanks for the replies thus far and the updated beamshots! One addt'l q - how many lumens is your current Lux setup outputting at 1, 1.25, and 1.5 watts?



The S-bin Lux 1 is between 51.7-67.2 lumens at 350mA so a little less than that range for the 1 watt and a little more than that range for the 1.25 watt. 1.5 watts would produce about 15% more than the 350mA range I'll estimate.


----------



## mcmc

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

Thanks for the reply Eric.

So, looks like the median/avg value for the S-bin Lux 1 at 1.5w would be 59.45*1.15=68.4 lumens, compared to a median/avg value of 90 lumens for the P3 XR-E. That's a 25% increase in output. Pretty good! A little less than I'd initially anticipated, given the brouhaha over the XR-E's. But 90 lumens is nothing to shake a stick at! Awaiting my chance at this new MillerMod Arc eagerly =)


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

Everyone-

Q2's will probably be the first premium bins that pretty much anyone can get until next year I would guess. Q2's are still very impressive, but like lumileds, I'm sure Cree gave themselves some head room on their scale. I'll be impressed just to see the Q2's anytime soon. If we're lucky enough to get Q3's by early next year, that'll be great.


----------



## Thujone

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*



MillerMods said:


> Everyone-
> 
> Q2's will probably be the first premium bins that pretty much anyone can get until next year I would guess. Q2's are still very impressive, but like lumileds, I'm sure Cree gave themselves some head room on their scale. I'll be impressed just to see the Q2's anytime soon. If we're lucky enough to get Q3's by early next year, that'll be great.



Do you have Q2s coming then? Ans should we all update our  posts to reflect Q2 vs P3? Also will the Q2 be the same price as the Q3s you expected?


----------



## grift

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*



MillerMods said:


> Everyone-
> 
> Q2's will probably be the first premium bins that pretty much anyone can get until next year I would guess. Q2's are still very impressive, but like lumileds, I'm sure Cree gave themselves some head room on their scale. I'll be impressed just to see the Q2's anytime soon. If we're lucky enough to get Q3's by early next year, that'll be great.


 

i had planned to order:

1-Q3 2 stage @50mA-240mA
1-Q3 2 stage @50mA-320mA

but now that there will only be Q2's available can you post their output in lumens so i can make sure i still want to use the same mA settings? also will you make a new thread when you start accepting payments or will you just update this one?

one last question, do you know or have a ballpark figure on the lumen output of 25mA, 50mA, and 75mA. is there a dramatic differance between these levels to totally dark adapted eyes?

thanks......................


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*



Thujone said:


> Do you have Q2s coming then? Ans should we all update our  posts to reflect Q2 vs P3? Also will the Q2 be the same price as the Q3s you expected?



No Q2's yet. I'm in on the group buy but tomorrow I'm going to call Cree's distributor to see what they can do for me. If I can get them cheaper than the group buy, I will lower the price.


----------



## FlashMike

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

I am interested in one, 2-stage Q3, driven at 1W and 50mA

I'll watch the thread for payment instructions.


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*



grift said:


> i had planned to order:
> 1-Q3 2 stage @50mA-240mA
> 1-Q3 2 stage @50mA-320mA
> but now that there will only be Q2's available can you post their output in lumens so i can make sure i still want to use the same mA settings? also will you make a new thread when you start accepting payments or will you just update this one?


The P2's will be about 6 lumens less at any given high power level.



grift said:


> one last question, do you know or have a ballpark figure on the lumen output of 25mA, 50mA, and 75mA. is there a dramatic differance between these levels to totally dark adapted eyes?



Thanks to Newbie, we have this great graph of the P3 bin Cree:


----------



## mcmc

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

How crazy would it be to drive that P4 at 800ma and get 150 lumens out the front?


----------



## rob_e

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

Wow this light looks amazing. 

Please put me down for a 2-stage, 1.5W high, 50 mA low, premium Q3

Shipping to Canada... let me know when to paypal.

Thanks!

rob


----------



## easilyled

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

Was going to make a point about the Q2 but see its already been discussed.

If the Q2 is available in a reasonable time frame (ie. before Xmas), then
I would love to have a Q2 XRE Arc AAA 1.25W high 50ma low

- otherwise I'll have a Q3 with the same settings please providing that they
are obtainable early next year.


----------



## smokelaw1

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

Looking at that chart, it looks like I would like to switch my order up to aQ2 at 50mA and 3/4W (assuming, still, that the 3/4 would work OK oin alkaline). 
I would like low to be in the 12-15 lumen range, I think. According to Newbie's chart, that woudl be the case with a P4 cree. If so, (especially if it means faster turn around times) I would be A-OK with that!

Thanks!


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*



smokelaw1 said:


> Looking at that chart, it looks like I would like to switch my order up to aQ2 at 50mA and 3/4W (assuming, still, that the 3/4 would work OK oin alkaline).
> I would like low to be in the 12-15 lumen range, I think. According to Newbie's chart, that woudl be the case with a P4 cree. If so, (especially if it means faster turn around times) I would be A-OK with that!



My bad, that chart shows the P3 not P4. I didn't stop to read the part number he listed but I had remembered he said he had a P4 too.


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

If the group buy for the Q2 binned Cree's falls through, then P3's will be the best I can do until sometime next year it looks like. I talked with Cree's Eastern North America distributor and they told me Cree won't sell them specific premium bins even in quanities of 1000 to them. The gal I spoke with said Cree holds onto the most premium bins for their largest customers. Appearantly their distributor to the general public isn't one of them.


----------



## smokelaw1

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*



MillerMods said:



> If the group buy for the Q2 binned Cree's falls through, then P3's will be the best I can do until sometime next year it looks like. I talked with Cree's Eastern North America distributor and they told me Cree won't sell them specific premium bins even in quanities of 1000 to them. The gal I spoke with said Cree holds onto the most premium bins for their largest customers. Appearantly their distributor to the general public isn't one of them.


 
I'm so incredibly OK with a P3, I can't really say! 
Now...who do you think those largest customers ARE?????


----------



## Codeman

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

Yikes, where have I been?

I'll definitely take a 25mA/1.5W P3 (or a Q2/3 if we get lucky and they materialize before next year). The possibility of a 100+ lumen AAA light is making my head dizzy.


----------



## LouRoy

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

I know I have been busy, but I can't believe I just found this thread today. Sign me up for one or more. These sound great!

(Why am I still waiting for my Nano after 16 months?? This will make the Nano obsolete before I ever receive it.)


----------



## benyosh

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

This would be my very first Arc...sign me up for one : 50ma/1.25w.

Thanks,
ben

Edit: Forgot to mention, in for a complete unit, 2 stage, premium bin.


----------



## Freedom1955

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

Hell if thats comes true, Eric will be selling so many mods he'll have to start looking for a bigger work shop, maybe there's room in Hawaii...:huh:   :hahaha: :kiss: 


Codeman said:


> The possibility of a 100+ lumen AAA light is making my head dizzy.


----------



## KuoH

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

Eric,

I still have several of those ebay AAA clones identical to the ones you used for the mod in the previous ARC AAA mod thread, would they be suitable for upgrading to a 2 stage Cree? If so, how much?

KuoH


----------



## 3E8

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

After just placing an order for MM's AAA-Lux and then seeing this, I gonna have to change my mind. Please put me down for a 1W/50ma 

Alan


----------



## mcmc

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

KuoH - he stopped doing mods w/ the ebay clones b/c they were too hard to mod. I believe Arc only now.


----------



## d'mo

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

Man, have I been out of touch for a while. These are incredible. Sign me up!

I should probably specify a 25mA/1.5 watt Q3 please.


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*



KuoH said:


> Eric,
> 
> I still have several of those ebay AAA clones identical to the ones you used for the mod in the previous ARC AAA mod thread, would they be suitable for upgrading to a 2 stage Cree? If so, how much?
> 
> KuoH



Sorry, no. The reflector isn't deep enough and I had to sort through alot of those to find a good one anyways.


----------



## KuoH

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

Ok thanks, I guess I'll just hang on until I find something else useful to do with them.

KuoH



MillerMods said:


> Sorry, no. The reflector isn't deep enough...


----------



## Casual Flashlight User

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

Eric, can you do this mod with an Arc AA if I provide the host?


CFU


----------



## mcmc

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

KuoH - SMJLED mod is the way to go! Sadly enough this $10 combo is one of my favorite lights lol.


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*



Casual Flashlight User said:


> Eric, can you do this mod with an Arc AA if I provide the host?
> CFU



I don't believe the AA version will work with the Cree because of the angle of the reflector bevel. I could possible cut a smaller reflector within the bevel though.


----------



## Chao

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

This would be my first light with Cree XRE, I will take a 1W/50 mA, Q3. Thanks.


----------



## MrMimizu

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

Does this mod work in the stainless steel peak matterhorn heads? 

Didn't get an answer, guess Millermods just missed the question..
IF the answer is no, then I'm in for a head and body too.


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*



MrMimizu said:


> Does this mod work in the stainless steel peak matterhorn heads?
> 
> Didn't get an answer, guess Millermods just missed the question..
> IF the answer is no, then I'm in for a head and body too.



Sorry about that. I haven't tried it yet. I may have to try it once just to see. I'll order one from peak soon.


----------



## cy

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

forgot to post ... I"m in for one ARC AAA cree two stage head and one ARC AA cree two stage head!!!!


----------



## coyote

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

cy, where have you been? day-dreaming these last few days? wake up man!


----------



## Roboholic

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

Please put me down for a 2-stage, 1.5W high, 50 mA low, premium Q3

Can I use a Li Ion ?

Robo


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*



Roboholic said:


> Can I use a Li Ion ?
> Robo



Sorry, no.


----------



## UncleFester

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

I sent an email but I probably should post. I'm in for:
A complete Arc AAA Cree
WC P3 Bin
25mA Low
1.25W High. 
Can't wait..


----------



## Nuutaro

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

Please put me down for a 2-stage, 1.5W high, 75 mA low, premium Q3.
Thank you.

Shunji Kashiwagi


----------



## VerbalK

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

Hi Eric,

i'm in one for a 2-stage, 1.25W high, 75 mA low, premium Q3

must i send email ? 

thanks


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*



VerbalK said:


> must i send email ?
> thanks



No. I'll contact everyone that signs up via PM or e-mail when I get ready to make these.


----------



## MrMimizu

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

No worries. I can just send you my stainless head and if it doesn't work, I'll take an Arc one. 



MillerMods said:


> Sorry about that. I haven't tried it yet. I may have to try it once just to see. I'll order one from peak soon.


----------



## LEDninja

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

3 quesrions

1
Is the 50mA level
dimmer than the L0P-SE default?
same as the L0P-SE default?
brighter than the L0P-SE default?

2
How hard to do a 150mA high level?
It should still be as bright as the QIII/L1P but have over 1 hour of runtime.

3 
I do not have Paypal & live outside the USofA.
What other payment options do you accept?


----------



## lightrod

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

In for 50mA low and 1.25W high. Best bin available. 

Questions (sorry if already answered):
- how does the two stage work - just keep twisting?
- not clear from the photos how "floody" the cree mod is compared to the std arc - comment? I like a "soft spot, gradual transitions, and wide angles.
- is this mod applicable / does it have the same effect of providing a very floody light? 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1683008&postcount=1

Thanks - absolutely amazing BTW!


----------



## d'mo

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

Just curious, is there an option for a three stages?


----------



## Vinnyp

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

How about any plans for an LOP SE version I would miss the Tail stand and the "Candle mode" if i went back to the arc.


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

QUOTE=LEDninja]3 questions

1
Is the 50mA level
dimmer than the L0P-SE default?
same as the L0P-SE default?
brighter than the L0P-SE default?

--------I'll try to get some pictures soon, but to me medium looks about the same, but I also have an SV1H in mine.

2
How hard to do a 150mA high level?
It should still be as bright as the QIII/L1P but have over 1 hour of runtime.

--------I can do 150mA level on high.
3 
I do not have Paypal & live outside the USofA.
What other payment options do you accept?

--------I'll also except Money Orders.


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

QUOTE=lightrod]In for 50mA low and 1.25W high. Best bin available. 

Questions (sorry if already answered):
- how does the two stage work - just keep twisting?

------Twist to low and twist further for high.

- not clear from the photos how "floody" the cree mod is compared to the std arc - comment? I like a "soft spot, gradual transitions, and wide angles.

------The Arc does have a little smoother transistion, but they are both very easy on the eyes and appear to light up close to the same area.

- is this mod applicable / does it have the same effect of providing a very floody light? 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1683008&postcount=1

------It's a pretty floody light compared to many other lights such as the L1P, but I would say the angle is around 75 degrees.

Thanks - absolutely amazing BTW![/QUOTE]


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*



d'mo said:


> Just curious, is there an option for a three stages?



Sorry, no.


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*



Vinnyp said:


> How about any plans for an LOP SE version I would miss the Tail stand and the "Candle mode" if i went back to the arc.



The L0P doesn't have the right reflector but I may try some experiments if I ever get enough time.


----------



## Codeman

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*



MillerMods said:


> The L0P doesn't have the right reflector but I may try some experiments if I ever get enough time.



If you keep making great Arc mods, you'll never get enough time! :lolsign:


----------



## Snow

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

I want one of these so bad it hurts inside.


----------



## FsTop

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

I'm in for a Q3 with 1.25w High, 25ma Low. 

I'll provide the (bare alum.) head when you are ready. 

No death-bed rush - I can wait for Q3 availability.


----------



## bwm

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

I expressed interest in one of these in an earlier thread. But, I hesitated on placing an order because of the available tint. I have three P4 bin WH tint XRE's coming from Erasmus. This solves the tint problem - I will provide the Cree.

I'm in for a two-stage 3/4 watt high light. I am uncertain of the low. Is there any chance you could post beamshots comparing the luxeon and cree low's?

Brian


----------



## Justone

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

I am in for one 2-stage, 1.25W, 50 mA low, premium Q3
Thank you.

Justone


----------



## Snow

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*



Justone said:


> I am in for one 2-stage, 1.25W, 50 mA low, premium Q3
> Thank you.
> 
> Justone




I'll be going this route also if the Q3 is available in the future.


----------



## Thujone

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

*impatiently awaiting bin availability news*


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*



Thujone said:


> *impatiently awaiting bin availability news*



I'm ordering 50 Q2's and should know more by the end of this month. Q3's will be sometime next year.


----------



## Thujone

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*



MillerMods said:


> I'm ordering 50 Q2's and should know more by the end of this month. Q3's will be sometime next year.



Phew, so there is a chance we will have Q2 arcs by Christmas? I have never had such an attachment to a light I havent touched. Help us all!


----------



## nuggett

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

Q3, 2 stage, 1.25 watt hi, 75 ma low, USPS 1st class 
= $142


----------



## CodeOfLight

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

I'm in. Put me down for a 1.25 watt high and a 50ma low. Cree XR-E - Q3


----------



## myk

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

This might be a stupid question, but what kind output would we be looking at compared to a stock 2AA [email protected]? Looking for a flashlight for my dad for work -
looking for all aspects, how far should the beam go and how wide, all the beamshots seem to be VERY close to a wall - and i'm not that good at extrapolating a beam out to a further distance yet =)


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*



myk said:


> This might be a stupid question, but what kind output would we be looking at compared to a stock 2AA [email protected]? Looking for a flashlight for my dad for work -
> 
> thanks



I can try to find my old AA mag and do a beam comparision. The difference will be night and day.


----------



## myk

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*



MillerMods said:


> I can try to find my old AA mag and do a beam comparision. The difference will be night and day.


 
if you get bored or happen by it, i'd appreciate it, but don't go too far out of your way for it

alternately, a beam shot from across a room - eg. 20 feet away, or a wall outside from 20feet - just need a better idea than 5 feet, however that 5 foot shot is pretty amazing for the size of this light


----------



## Manzerick

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*



for 1.25 watt = ~390mA drive and 50mA drive.


Thank You!


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*



Manzerick said:


> for 1.25 watt = ~390mA drive and 50mA drive.
> 
> 
> Thank You!



Refund sent. 

This is a pre-sales thread only. I'll PM people at the beginning of the list when I'm ready to except orders. Thank you for your interest.


----------



## Erasmus

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

Cool mod MillerMods!


----------



## ProofTech

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

This sure is one long signup list. But with a light this awesome, I can certainly see why it’s so long. Now that I’ve ordered some nice Cree emitters, I figure it’s about time for me to get in on this deal.

Count me in for a 1.25 Watt / 50 mA complete light. I’ll supply the emitter.

ProofTech


----------



## CodeOfLight

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

Question: when would we need to pay for this? This says "Pre-Sales" thread.


----------



## Manzerick

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

Sorry about that.

I totally flaked on this :lolsign:


a litte too paypal happy for my own good 



MillerMods said:


> Refund sent.
> 
> This is a pre-sales thread only. I'll PM people at the beginning of the list when I'm ready to except orders. Thank you for your interest.


----------



## Derek Dean

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

Hi Eric,

Thank you for taking time from your busy day to answer my questions. 

Please put me down for one AAA Arc light with Cree XR-E 2 stage mod. 
50 mA low and 1.25 watt high please. 

Whatever bin will be available soonest works best for me. So...P3 or Q2 would be fine. I would also appreciate the Priority mail option. 

Looking forward to hearing from you soon. 

Happy holidays,
Derek


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*



CodeOfLight said:


> Question: when would we need to pay for this? This says "Pre-Sales" thread.



I think I should have called this a "sign-up" thread, I guess I didn't think about what "pre-sales" really means. When I start taking orders, I'll except payment from about 4 people at a time. I'll edit the thread title now. Thanks.


----------



## smokelaw1

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*



MillerMods said:


> I think I should have called this a "sign-up" thread, I guess I didn't think about what "pre-sales" really means. When I start taking orders, I'll except payment from about 4 people at a time. I'll edit the thread title now. Thanks.


 
4 people at a time....hmmm, so you have what, about eleven years worth of interest here? LOL. I know I can't wait for a new pocket torch!


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*



smokelaw1 said:


> 4 people at a time....hmmm, so you have what, about eleven years worth of interest here? LOL. I know I can't wait for a new pocket torch!



I count approximately 80 so far. I think I'm going to build these in 4 lots of 25. It'll take me about a month. If it works out, I'll take many more than 4 orders at a time.


----------



## Meeshi_ma

*Re: (Update) Sign-up thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

let me know when to ship my Arc head, I have some time this morning in fact... ))


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: (Update) Sign-up thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*



Meeshi_ma said:


> let me know when to ship my Arc head, I have some time this morning in fact... ))



If you want to go ahead and ship it, I can hold it for you. It shouldn't take more than a month to get to your order.


----------



## smokelaw1

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*



MillerMods said:


> I count approximately 80 so far. I think I'm going to build these in 4 lots of 25. It'll take me about a month. If it works out, I'll take many more than 4 orders at a time.


 
I know, I'm sorry, I was kidding around, I hope you know I meant no offense!


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*



smokelaw1 said:


> I know, I'm sorry, I was kidding around, I hope you know I meant no offense!



No offense at all, I'm just brain-storming that's all. Just still trying to figure out what the best way of getting these out ASAP is. I was actually thinking 4 at a time was going to be too little before you said anything.

I thought your comment was funny


----------



## Varriano

*Re: (Update) Sign-up thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

 

I'll take one.
AAA Arc light with Cree XR-E 2 stage mod. 
75 mA low and 1.25 watt high please. 

Prefer the Q3 and the Priority mail option. 

Can't wait. I know it will be a while.

JV


----------



## bexamous

*Re: (Update) Sign-up thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

I'll take a 75ma/1.25w light with a Q2 or Q3 led and priority mail.


----------



## UncleFester

*Re: (Update) Sign-up thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*


----------



## dtlent

*Re: (Update) Sign-up thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

I'm in for two (2)

1x P3 Head Only, 2 stage, 3/45 watt hi, 50 ma low for $105 & $2 for First Class w/ delivery CN.

1x Q3 Premium Head and Body, 2 stage, 1.25 watt hi, 75 ma low for $140 & $2 for First Class w/ delivery CN.

Thanks!


----------



## quokked

*Re: (Update) Sign-up thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

Pls remove me from the list  
Regards


----------



## Psychomodo

*Re: (Update) Sign-up thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

1x Q3 Premium Head and Body, 2 stage, 1.5 watt hi, 75 ma low (international shipping)

($145 I think)

Thanks


----------



## glockboy

*Re: (Update) Sign-up thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*


----------



## daz

*Re: (Update) Sign-up thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

I`m in for one Q3 Head and Body,2 stage,1.25 watt hi,75ma low for $140 and $5 International shipping Total $145 Thanks


----------



## Psychomodo

*Re: (Update) Sign-up thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

Can someone please advise on the best batteries to use for this light (brightness/runtime)?

I am assuming 1000 mAh - Ultra high capacity NiMH AAA rechargeable batteries. Is there a better choice? Is there a preference to brand?

Many thanks!


----------



## coyote

*Re: (Update) Sign-up thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

Psychomodo-
i think most here would agree that the ge/sanyo eneloop 1000mA would be your best bet.

here are the estimated runtimes we might expect for the MM AAA XR-E (using a 900mA NiMH battery):

Runtimes on high:
3/4 watt = ~240mA drive 50-70 minutes runtime to 75% intial brightness
1 watt = ~320mA drive 30-50 minutes runtime to 75% initial brightness
1.25 watt = ~390mA drive 25-35 minutes runtime to 75% initial brightness
1.5 watt = ~480mA drive 15-25 minutes runtime to 75% initial brightness

Runtimes on LOW power for all models:
25mA drive = 7 hrs
50mA drive = 4 hrs
75mA drive = 2.5 hrs


----------



## Straightedge

*Re: (Update) Sign-up thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

Typical me. This is my first post on this forum and I'm ordering something already! Sign me up for one with a Q2 (or preferably Q3 if you have them by the time you get to me), 1.25 watt high/50 ma low. Thanks!


----------



## Psychomodo

*Re: (Update) Sign-up thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*



coyote said:


> Psychomodo-
> i think most here would agree that the ge/sanyo eneloop 1000mA would be your best bet.
> 
> here are the estimated runtimes we might expect for the MM AAA XR-E (using a 900mA NiMH battery):
> 
> Runtimes on high:
> 3/4 watt = ~240mA drive 50-70 minutes runtime to 75% intial brightness
> 1 watt = ~320mA drive 30-50 minutes runtime to 75% initial brightness
> 1.25 watt = ~390mA drive 25-35 minutes runtime to 75% initial brightness
> 1.5 watt = ~480mA drive 15-25 minutes runtime to 75% initial brightness
> 
> Runtimes on LOW power for all models:
> 25mA drive = 7 hrs
> 50mA drive = 4 hrs
> 75mA drive = 2.5 hrs


Thanks for the info. I've searched the UK web and can't find Sanyo Eneloop anywhere - I think I'll settle for Duracell 1000mah (unless any UK member can point me in the right direction for Sanyo supplies!).
Cheers!


----------



## coyote

*Re: (Update) Sign-up thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

welcome straightedge. 
you won't be sorry ordering a MM Arc XR-E!


----------



## Bobdrus

*Re: (Update) Sign-up thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

Thanks to add me on the list for a complete Q3, 2 stage, 1.25 watt hi, 75ma low to ship international.

Bob


----------



## Psychomodo

*Re: (Update) Sign-up thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

I've got a spare Arc AAA body that is just lying around. Does that mean I need a head only (pardon my ignorance!)?


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: (Update) Sign-up thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*



Psychomodo said:


> I've got a spare Arc AAA body that is just lying around. Does that mean I need a head only (pardon my ignorance!)?
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v162/Psychomodo/IMGP0271.jpg[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> As long as it's threads are the same that fit the latest heads.


----------



## Psychomodo

*Re: (Update) Sign-up thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

Not sure what the thread is. I think I'll take the complete light 

Any idea of delivery time scale? I'm not in a hurry, next week will do...lol

Seriously though, this light is well worth waiting for.

Cheers.


----------



## vetkaw63

*Re: (Update) Sign-up thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

I'll take A two stage 50/1.25 with a Q3 emmitter when they become available. IM or Email when you want payment. I realize that it will be a while.
Mike


----------



## ScarabDrowner

*Re: (Update) Sign-up thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

when you get this far down the list, I'll take a Q3 2-stage head only with 1 watt/50mA & priority shipping  thanks


----------



## eltel999

*Re: (Update) Sign-up thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

Hi Millermods,

Please put me down for:

One 2-Stage Q3 1.25W with 50mA low setting

International shipping to the UK.

Cheers,

Terry


----------



## UncleFester

*Re: (Update) Sign-up thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*


----------



## UncleFester

*Re: (Update) Sign-up thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

Ummmm.......... Did this project go to sleep??????


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: (Update) Sign-up thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

Just trying to close all current Lux mod orders before I start the next thing.


----------



## randyo

*Re: (Update) Sign-up thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

Will you also be offering the Lux mods for those of us who still want them during this Cree frenzy period?


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: (Update) Sign-up thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*



randyo said:


> Will you also be offering the Lux mods for those of us who still want them during this Cree frenzy period?



I have to see how busy I am. I really just want to get rid of my back log. It's a drag to have too much hanging over my head. I'm striving to make this somewhat of a hobby again.


----------



## Thujone

*Re: (Update) Sign-up thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

Any new word on the premium bins you are hoping for around now?


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: (Update) Sign-up thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*



Thujone said:


> Any new word on the premium bins you are hoping for around now?



I haven't recieved the P4's yet but they're on their way. The Q2's should become available in the next 2 to 3 weeks.


----------



## jch79

*Re: (Update) Sign-up thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

:thumbsup: Thanks Eric for all of your work!
john


----------



## Thujone

*Re: (Update) Sign-up thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*



MillerMods said:


> I haven't recieved the P4's yet but they're on their way. The Q2's should become available in the next 2 to 3 weeks.



So possibly early January for those of us at the front of list for premium bin?

I will echo that thanks also! It is very much appreciated..


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: (Update) Sign-up thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*



Thujone said:


> So possibly early January for those of us at the front of list for premium bin?
> 
> I will echo that thanks also! It is very much appreciated..



That may be possible. I plan on building lots of 20-40 and then making shipments all at the same time. I hope not to spend more than a week per 20, but that may be optimistic.


----------



## powernoodle

*Re: (Update) Sign-up thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

Interested in a Q3, 1.25watt, 25mA please.

regards


----------



## Trashman

*Re: (Update) Sign-up thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

What's the difference between a Q2 and a Q3?


----------



## Jeweler

*Re: (Update) Sign-up thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

Hi Millermods,

Please put me down for:

One 2-Stage Q2 or P3 1.50W with 75mA low setting

Let me know when you want payment

Thanks very much
Jim (Jeweler)


----------



## MillerMods

*Re: (Update) Sign-up thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*



Trashman said:


> What's the difference between a Q2 and a Q3?



About 6 lumens. The Q3 is the brightest bin Cree offers. It's between 93-100 lumens at 350mA. The Q2 is around 87-93 lumens.


----------



## UncleFester

*Re: (Update) Sign-up thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*



MillerMods said:


> Just trying to close all current Lux mod orders before I start the next thing.



*WOW* After being involved in pre pay in another project FOR TWO YEARS while the modder keeps starting new projects, this is quite refreshing. I wish everyone had your integrity. 
Thank You


----------



## mcmc

*Re: (Update) Sign-up thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

Uncle Fester - for sure! Eric is a GOOD guy.


----------



## coyote

*Re: (Update) Sign-up thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

eric does what he says and does it well.


----------



## Codeman

*Re: (Update) Sign-up thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

And if there is a problem, he fixes it correctly and quickly. MillerMods work, service, and support is top shelf.


----------



## BVH

*Re: (Update) Sign-up thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

Hi Millermods,

Please put me down for:

One 2-Stage Q3 1.25W High with 50ma low setting, Head only.

PayPal at the ready...


----------



## aiouem

Hi!
Please put me down for:

1 x ARC AA Cree Two Stage Head (dead head)
Q3 1watt/75mA

International Shipping

Thank you very much!
Tom.


----------



## bubbacatfish

Millermods,

Please put me down for:

One 2-Stage Q3 1.25W with 50mA low setting

International shipping to Canada, just let me know when to PP.

Thanks,

bubbacatfish


----------



## MillerMods

Big *THANKS!* to Erasmus for doing a groupbuy on the P4 WH's 

Here's the P4 WH (left) vs. the P3 WC. The focus of the reflector is a little better for the P4. I tried to get the drive as close to the same as possible. This is the same Arc AAA P3 WC as used in the first post of this thread.


----------



## Meeshi_ma

That's a lot closer than I thought it was going to be. Very nice beam shots


----------



## Erasmus

MillerMods said:


> Big *THANKS!* to Erasmus for doing a groupbuy on the P4 WH's
> 
> Here's the P4 WH (left) vs. the P3 WC. The focus of the reflector is a little better for the P4. I tried to get the drive as close to the same as possible. This is the same Arc AAA P3 WC as used in the first post of this thread.


 Looks like more output (they are tested by member Jtr1962 at 85.xx lumen @ 350 mA) and I like the tint very much! Nice slightly warm white tint  I'm looking forward to my Arc Cree :naughty:

For those who are still interested in these Crees, you can express interest in Dapyro's thread in Dealers corner.


----------



## MillerMods

Meeshi_ma said:


> That's a lot closer than I thought it was going to be. Very nice beam shots



The catch is that it could be as much as 12 lumens brighter or as little as almost no difference between a P3 and a P4. It's luck of the draw really, but when you get a P4 you are guaranteed a higher minimum. Plus 6 lumens added to eighty-something is a drop in the bucket and somewhat difficult to discern. One thing is for sure; the brighter the better


----------



## jch79

Nice work Eric & Erasmus! :thumbsup:


----------



## d'mo

Incredible! Can't Wait!!!


----------



## AndyTiedye

I need at least one good light that can use ordinary batteries.
I'm interested in a dual-stage Q3.


----------



## pryan

Hi MillerMods,

Please put me down for a completed 2 stage Q3, 1.25watt high, 25mA low ($140 + $5 priority shipping).

Thanks,
pryan


----------



## Carpe Diem

Hi Millermods....

Please change my order to one (1) two-stage Q3 1.25 W high/25 mA low complete light.

Thanks!


----------



## Amorphous

Hi MillerMods,

Please sign me up for:

1 X Dual stage Q3, 1.25W high, .25W low.

Thanks
Amorphous


----------



## B2UNIT

Millermods,

Please put me down for:

One 2-Stage Q3 1.25W with 50mA low setting

International shipping to Japan.

Thank you very much!

B2UNIT


----------



## esunnycpf

Frequent lurker, first time poster...

Please put me down for a 2-stage Arc. Premium Q3, 50ma low, 3/4 watt high. I know it's going to be a _long _time before you get to me. I kept dragging my feet on getting onto the list.
-Thank You


----------



## liteMANIAC

Millermods,

Please sign me up for a 2-stage, Premium Q3 at 3\4 watt (high)/50 mah (low) drive levels.

$120 Arc 2 stage AAA
$20 Q3 Premium bin
$5 International Shipping to Canada

Thanks.


----------



## And0

I know this is a complete noob question, but...

I really like Randyo's "FrankenArc", which uses a Peak Kilimanjaro pocket body. Would your Cree-modded head work on this? Thanks.


----------



## pinepoint

count me in please


----------



## Kevski

Eric, I'm in for a 2-stage, 1w high, 50ma low, Qx bin (whatever is available at time of manufacture).


----------



## blitzlicht65

Hi Eric,

please put me down for:

-One 2-Stage - Q3 Premium - 1.25W - 50mA low setting

-International shipping (Germany)

-Total $145

Greetings


----------



## CodeOfLight

Whaen are these going to be made? It just seems like a never ending list with no updates.


----------



## UncleFester

CodeOfLight said:


> Whaen are these going to be made? It just seems like a never ending list with no updates.


 Patience, Grasshopper.
Please see posts 243,244, and 256 in this thread.


----------



## Casual Flashlight User

CodeOfLight said:


> Whaen are these going to be made? It just seems like a never ending list with no updates.


 
When he's finished modding my Arc AA.




(and everybody elses lux mods of course).






CFU


----------



## Erasmus




----------



## MillerMods

I sure wish I could access CPF from home. I can only get it from work. I couldn't access it from my dad's house either.


----------



## MillerMods

I sure wish I could access CPF from home. I can only get in from work. I couldn't access it from my dad's house either.


----------



## Thujone

MillerMods said:


> I sure wish I could access CPF from home. I can only get it from work. I couldn't access it from my dad's house either.



Add this IP to your DNS list, 208.67.222.222 

It is an OpenDNS server. They have DNS issues that have not been cleared up for a long time.. But I can get it when I add that DNS server.


----------



## 9volt

Please change mine (post #48) to a Q3. Looking forward to this light!


----------



## MillerMods

Darn Road Runner DNS! I'm back with a static DNS address. Thanks Thujone!


----------



## alanhuth

Hi MillerMods,

Please put me down for a completed 2 stage Q3, 1.25watt high, 25mA low ($140 + $5 priority shipping).

Thanks,

alanhuth


----------



## iNDiGLo

Sign me up! Let me know when and i'll send you mine to pimp.


----------



## Thujone

For those of us wanting to wait for premium bins towards the top of the list can you give us an approximate guesstimated completion time? Are we looking at Mid January? March? It really doesnt matter how long it take it would just be nice for light budgeting purposes to know


----------



## Codeman

That will depend on when Cree is able to put the higher flux bins into the open market. The last I heard was early 2007.


----------



## Thujone

Codeman said:


> That will depend on when Cree is able to put the higher flux bins into the open market. The last I heard was early 2007.



I know he wont be able to commit to a date but a wild speculation such as "after easter but before independance day" would be sufficient...


----------



## myk

Thujone said:


> I know he wont be able to commit to a date but a wild speculation such as "after easter but before independance day" would be sufficient...


 

you may have missed the fact that since millermods doesnt work for cree or have any contact within cree's supply chain, he has no idea when the premium bins will be available, at all, in any way shape or form other than other people's speculations. wild speculation ends up coming to bite people in the butt on this forum


----------



## MillerMods

One thing I can try to commit to is that when the Q3's are released into the open market, I will start filling those orders that same week I recieve the Q3's. The waiting time gives me an oppurtunity to build up drivers and cut the heads.


----------



## 9volt

Quick questions - do you expect to have plenty of heads and bodies available to meet all this demand, or should we expect to provide our own lights for the mod?

Is there any advantage to using an AAA-P for the mod vs an AAA?


----------



## MillerMods

dammitjim said:


> Quick questions - do you expect to have plenty of heads and bodies available to meet all this demand, or should we expect to provide our own lights for the mod?
> 
> Is there any advantage to using an AAA-P for the mod vs an AAA?



I'll meet the demand as long as Arc keeps up with me. There is no difference between the ARC-P AAA body and regular ARC AAA body. Take a look here.


----------



## BVH

Will there be a published order list in this or another thread or are the orders in each post as they appear in this thread your "working list"?


----------



## MillerMods

BVH said:


> Will there be a published order list in this or another thread or are the orders in each post as they appear in this thread your "working list"?



Thank you for the reminder. I've been meaning to compile a list and include it in the beginning of this thread. I'll try to get that done tonight.


----------



## JnC

Hello,

Put me down for a 50, 1.25, Q3. 

Cheers!


----------



## UncleFester

MillerMods said:


> One thing I can try to commit to is that when the Q3's are released into the open market, I will start filling those orders that same week I recieve the Q3's. The waiting time gives me an oppurtunity to build up drivers and cut the heads.



Hmmm..... Does this mean that those of us who would take a p3 or p4 would be getting them soon?


----------



## Erasmus

:goodjob: Eric! :wow: :thanks: :buddies:


----------



## MillerMods

UncleFester said:


> Hmmm..... Does this mean that those of us who would take a p3 or p4 would be getting them soon?



Those that choose the P3 will most likely get theirs sooner.


----------



## mcmc

Wow, thanks for compiling that list, MillerMods! Btw, I'm tempted to change the power settings for my light, but will let you know before you start producing these in earnest (before you get to mine).

Thanks!!


----------



## 9volt

I'm already on the list, and would like to specify a 25, 1.25, Q3
Thanks


----------



## 9volt

double post


----------



## MillerMods

I got the chance to finish the list. If you see your name with a question mark beside it, please PM or e-mail me at [email protected] with the details of your request. Thanks.


----------



## easilyled

Eric, please can you edit my entry to a Q3

(at present it says Q2 or Q3)

Thanks 

I also have a query - is there a protective lens on these?


----------



## MillerMods

easilyled said:


> Eric, please can you edit my entry to a Q3
> 
> (at present it says Q2 or Q3)
> 
> Thanks
> 
> I also have a query - is there a protective lens on these?



The Arc does not have a lens over the reflector. The reflector is very narrow and is recessed by 1mm (it doesn't look like it because the recess is also polished) and when clipped to a keychain, the keys can't get into the head to scratch or dull it. I've carried mine on my keychain since I started this thread and it still looks like it did when I first put it with my keys. Also, the Cree lens is made of glass and is recessed very deeply into the head. It would actually take effort to reach it with something that could harm it.


----------



## yoyoteen

Millermods,

Please sign me up for DUAL-STAGE, Premium Q3 at 1.25 watt (high)/50 mA (low).

$120 - Arc AAA w/ 2 stage
$20 - Q3 Premium bin
$5 International Shipping to HongKong
just let me know when for the payment.

Best Regards


----------



## Tuna

Please sign me up for a two stage 50ma, 1.25w, Q3

Also sent you a PM. 

Thank you!


----------



## dmdrewitt

Hi Eric

Would it be possible to remove me from the sign up list please.

Thank you.

Regards

Dave


----------



## MillerMods

dmdrewitt said:


> Hi Eric
> 
> Would it be possible to remove me from the sign up list please.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Dave



Done


----------



## Carpe Diem

Hi Eric...

With respect to my order, I`d like to wait for the Q3`s.

Thanks!


----------



## Trashman

Any word on the Q3s?


----------



## MillerMods

Trashman said:


> Any word on the Q3s?



Haven't heard a thing. Anyone around have any suggestions?


----------



## adirondackdestroyer

MillerMods said:


> Haven't heard a thing. Anyone around have any suggestions?


 

Personally I wouldn't be selling the Q3 option right now because they could be months away from actually reaching your hands and people get antsy when they pre pay for anything. I'd be selling the P4 bin option since it is the best bin currently available. Just a thought.


----------



## Thujone

adirondackdestroyer said:


> Personally I wouldn't be selling the Q3 option right now because they could be months away from actually reaching your hands and people get antsy when they pre pay for anything. I'd be selling the P4 bin option since it is the best bin currently available. Just a thought.



This is not a pre pay. And I am willing to wait a couple months to get the best.


----------



## MillerMods

Ditto what Thujone said. As the title implies, this is a sign-up thread only. I will personally contact each person when I can commit to a delivery date and to collect funds.


----------



## MillerMods

I have sent a PM to almost everyone asking to confirm whether or not they are still interested and their options are listed correctly. Some I have talked to recently, and/or are near the end of the list I din't bother sending a message. There are some that would like to cancel their order and haven't told me. I would like to make sure that no one is under the impression the list is longer than it really is. If you are not interested anymore, please PM me to let me know so I can remove your name from the list. 

Thank You All,

Eric


----------



## jch79

Eric-
Email sent... :thinking:
 john


----------



## MillerMods

jch79 said:


> Eric-
> Email sent... :thinking:
> john



Sorry, If I talk with you recently and overlooked it, just ignore the PM. Otherwise please contact me. I'll start cleaning up the list soon.


----------



## randyo

Sign me up for a Q-bin 2 stage 1.25 High x 50 Low using an AA head once you determine that it's feasible. I will supply the AA head.


----------



## Trashman

Q2s?


----------



## MillerMods

Trashman said:


> Q2s?


Still waiting to hear back from the distributor about the Q2's. I'll let everyone know when I get word.


----------



## coyote

*Re: Q bins*

...


----------



## coyote

*Re: Q bins*

here's what fellow CPF'er Erasmus said on Dec 14, 2006 about Q availablity in his thread called "Erasmus' view on the Cree XR-E sales and future":

_"How about the Q bins? Any Q2 bins available soon? Or maybe the Q3? -

My supplier is in close contact with Cree so I can get the latest information on developments and availibility of the Q-bins. From the moment I started an interest thread I mentioned I could get the currently highest available bin, being P4. I always told what could be delivered within a small timeframe (less than 2 weeks) and will continue to do that. Longer delivery times can also be announced, but only if I as well as my supplier can take responsibility for that promise. Other sellers on this board claimed to deliver the Q-bins within X weeks. I knew they were talking bollocks but I will not put my nose in their threads to tell them they're lying or getting the wrong information from their suppliers. At this very own moment some of them are telling the Q2 is indeed not available at the moment but maybe in January, while other suppliers claim Q3 availibility within 4 to 6 weeks. In my opinion that's bullocks again since I think the most logical step is to release the Q2 before the Q3 and not otherwise. For me the best way to do business is an honest way without making unrealistic promises. Now, the latest update about the Q-bins from my supplier is as following : at this moment they still can not assure a release date for the Q bins, however they assume the Q2's can be delivered somewhere in January or maybe early February. Q3's are planned for the first quarter of 2007, no exact date yet..."_

that post can be found here if you wish to read more: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/144717&highlight=bins


----------



## Thujone

*Re: Q bins*

Thank you for these details. It is nice to see information even if it is something we don't want to hear.



coyote said:


> here's what fellow CPF'er Erasmus said on Dec 14, 2006 about Q availablity in his thread called "Erasmus' view on the Cree XR-E sales and future":
> 
> _"How about the Q bins? Any Q2 bins available soon? Or maybe the Q3? -
> 
> My supplier is in close contact with Cree so I can get the latest information on developments and availibility of the Q-bins. From the moment I started an interest thread I mentioned I could get the currently highest available bin, being P4. I always told what could be delivered within a small timeframe (less than 2 weeks) and will continue to do that. Longer delivery times can also be announced, but only if I as well as my supplier can take responsibility for that promise. Other sellers on this board claimed to deliver the Q-bins within X weeks. I knew they were talking bollocks but I will not put my nose in their threads to tell them they're lying or getting the wrong information from their suppliers. At this very own moment some of them are telling the Q2 is indeed not available at the moment but maybe in January, while other suppliers claim Q3 availibility within 4 to 6 weeks. In my opinion that's bullocks again since I think the most logical step is to release the Q2 before the Q3 and not otherwise. For me the best way to do business is an honest way without making unrealistic promises. Now, the latest update about the Q-bins from my supplier is as following : at this moment they still can not assure a release date for the Q bins, however they assume the Q2's can be delivered somewhere in January or maybe early February. Q3's are planned for the first quarter of 2007, no exact date yet..."_
> 
> that post can be found here if you wish to read more: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/144717&highlight=bins


----------



## daywalker

PM sent for order details.


----------



## TENMMIKE

eric im replying to your pm, keep everything the same but i want to increase the order to 4 , so that will be 

4ea 25mA x1.W but put me at the bottom of the list, or mid january build time. is that cool? 
EDIT ....ill wait up to 2-3 weeks after the mid jan for the Q3 bin if you think it will come in soon ,thanks


----------



## stevevh

I am in for 1 x two stage Q3 with 1.25W Hi and .25mA low.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## AuroraLite

Hi, Eric.

Just like to re-express my interest in the ARC AAA mod:

1x 2 stages, P3 (WC or any cool bin), 1 watt and 50ma low. If we have Q3 in the process, I love to upgrade mine to that too. 

Thank you for all the work!


----------



## Stillphoto

Email sent!


----------



## Psychomodo

Sorry - I have to withdraw my interest. Nothing to do with the fabulous light, just personal reasons


----------



## bwm

Deleted


----------



## Navistar

Will this mod work on the Peak Matterhorn AAA? I could buy one and send it to you when you are ready to start this project.I think a light like this deserves to be made of brass.


----------



## mcmc

bwm, the pic link doesn't work?


----------



## bubbacatfish

Millermods,

I'm more than happy to wait for the Q3 (christmas has me tapped anyway). I would like to add to my order though as a friend now wants one as well so please change my order to: 

2(two) 2-Stage Q3 1.25W with 50mA low setting

International shipping to Canada, just let me know when to PP. I'll send you a PM as well.

Thanks,

bubbacatfish


----------



## Stillphoto

Anyone have a good link to bin info on the Crees?


----------



## UncleFester

Stillphoto said:


> Anyone have a good link to bin info on the Crees?




I hope this works for you. :lolsign:


----------



## Stillphoto

Well Scheiße! Yeah I'd have to say that's exactly what I was looking for. Ah yes another bin system to remember now. Thanks Uncle F


----------



## liteMANIAC

Hi Eric, 

Could you please tell me how the beamshot compares to a Fenix L1P. It's the only led flashlight i own and cant really judge how the beam looks like through your pictures because I dont have a L0P.

Thanks.


----------



## DaveNagy

Yay, I made it to the end of the thread! Serves me right for being so behind the times....

Put me down for a complete light, featuring the uber-premium, legendary, unobtainable Q3, with a 50ma low, and a_ *1.5w high*_. That's right, baby! Go big or go home! :rock:


----------



## mcmc

Dave, those are my sentiments exactly =) esp. w/ the higher brightness of the XR-E, your 50ma low should suffice for normal illumination needs and the 1.5w high, though only 20mins, will be great for blasting things when needed.

Way to go on reaching the end lol - have fun with the wait!


----------



## Siegfried

Millermods,

Please sign me up for DUAL-STAGE, Premium Q3 at 1 watt (high)/25 mA (low).

$120 - Arc AAA w/ 2 stage
$20 - Q3 Premium bin
$5 International Shipping to Taiwan

Please let me know when to paypal.

Thanks,
Siegfried


----------



## Rudi

What's the runtime (either measured or calculated) of the 3/4 Watt with alkalines?


----------



## mcmc

Rudi, it's listed in the very first post. But, here it is again:

"Here are the options for the high setting and approximations for the Cree X-RE and my driver output on high:

3/4 watt = ~240mA drive 50-70 minutes runtime to 75% intial brightness
1 watt = ~320mA drive 30-50 minutes runtime to 75% intial brightness (This power level can be run continous but will get fairly warm.)
1.25 watt = ~390mA drive 25-35 minutes runtime to 75% intial brightness (This power level can be run continous but will get warmer than the 1 watt.)
1.5 watt = ~480mA drive 15-25 minutes runtime to 75% intial brightness (It's best not to have the 1.5 watter on for more than a few minutes at a time. It can get hot.)"


----------



## Derek Dean

Rudi said:


> What's the runtime (either measured or calculated) of the 3/4 Watt with alkalines?


Howdy Rudi,

I think it is important to know that Eric has recommended the use of a NIMH rechargeable AAA cell for this light. I've already got a package of SANYO eneloop batteries ready to go.


----------



## MillerMods

Rudi said:


> What's the runtime (either measured or calculated) of the 3/4 Watt with alkalines?



I don't have any data to give a sure answer. Although I know it will have a flatter runtime curve than the L0P and about the same runtime when both get to 50% output.


----------



## randyo

I performed a runtime test a while ago on a Millermods Luxeon ARC AAA which has the 3/4W high setting, using a brand spanking new Duracell Alkaline and it ran for 82 minutes to the 50% level. Eric can verify one way or the other, but I'm sure the runtimes will be similar. (This one was modded with his original driver circuitry - not the later version). Graph below:


----------



## MillerMods

Thank you Randyo, that graph is a great addition to this thread. The driver is still basically the same, so from a relative stand point, the data will be the same for the Cree 3/4 watt mod with an Alkaline.

My 3/4 watt driver drives at least the same as or more than the stock L0P driver.

Here's some data from Chevrofreak that may just confuse the matter, but here it is:


----------



## Erasmus

:thumbsup: for Eric!


----------



## Pumaman

So what is the status of beginning P4 builds? 2 weeks? 4 weeks? not rushing, just curious.
thanks


----------



## mcmc

Oops, spoke too soon - didn't realize it was alk's v/s nimh. Thanks randyo - great chart!


----------



## randyo

Eric - 
You're right. I'm confused now  
The LOP SE on High is roughly the equivalent of your 1.5W setting, isn't it?
An Alkaline cell has very little chance of surviving long at that kind of current draw. The 1.5W circuit sucks 2 amps out of a AA battery.


----------



## MillerMods

The L0P SE is somewhere between my 3/4 watt and 1 watt level. This is one of my 1.5 watt drivers. The E2 lithium gets hammered by my 1.5 watt driver, and this is why I only recommend NIMH cells for the 1.5 watt drive.


----------



## randyo

AHHHH - As I suspected, I was confused. 
I was confusing the L0P SE with the Millermods L0P. 
Anyway - one thing is certain - a Millermods ARC-AAA with a 3/4 Watt CREE will be one fine machine. It will be an excellent balance of output vs. runtime -even using an Alkaline cell. My 3/4W Luxeon 2-stage is an EDC for me. It's such a versatile little guy.


----------



## jki

Please sign me up for two of the 50mA/1W Q3.


----------



## mudman cj

Please sign me up for one 75mA/1.25W Q3 with a slightly warm bin (but not green-ish please, I want to use the term 'vanilla').


----------



## MillerMods

Anyone on the list that has a "?" next to their name, please contact me and let me know what your preference is or if you still want your place held.

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## MillerMods

Pumaman said:


> So what is the status of beginning P4 builds? 2 weeks? 4 weeks? not rushing, just curious.
> thanks


Hopefully by mid January or sooner.


----------



## Pumaman

MillerMods said:


> Hopefully by mid January or sooner.


 

:thanks:


----------



## Thujone

Hopefully the Q3's will materialize sometime in Q1 *finger crossed*


----------



## mcmc

MillerMods, if we go with say a P4 now, and then Q3's become available say in June, would it be possible for us to send the Cree AAA back to you for an LED replacement?


----------



## 9volt

wouldn't it be cheaper to sell the P4 and order a new Q3?


----------



## MillerMods

mcmc said:


> MillerMods, if we go with say a P4 now, and then Q3's become available say in June, would it be possible for us to send the Cree AAA back to you for an LED replacement?



Sorry, I won't be able to do that.


----------



## MillerMods

dammitjim said:


> wouldn't it be cheaper to sell the P4 and order a new Q3?


Yes, I'm charging less for the P4 ($125 for a complete light.)


----------



## Xcel

Hello -

When is the end date for this sign up? Or will this be a regular modification that is available through Miller? The bottom-line is I’m trying to still figure out the details of what I need. (Q3, high/low output levels, etc. compared to estimated runtimes)

- Thanks


----------



## mcmc

jim, probably, you're right, esp. since it sounds like Q3's will not be available for a while yet.


----------



## MillerMods

Xcel said:


> Hello -
> 
> When is the end date for this sign up? Or will this be a regular modification that is available through Miller? The bottom-line is I’m trying to still figure out the details of what I need. (Q3, high/low output levels, etc. compared to estimated runtimes)
> 
> - Thanks



I'll be making these for a long time. That is, as long as they keep selling. Expect through the next year easily.


----------



## marcdilnutt

Can i alter my order to a P4 bin please Eric?
marc


----------



## MillerMods

marcdilnutt said:


> Can i alter my order to a P4 bin please Eric?
> marc



Updated.


----------



## russtang

Erick

change mine from Q3 to P4 please.

25ma low, 1watt high complete light

I may order another when the Q3 become avail.

Have you determined if the cree will work with the AA head??

If not, what about the seoul p4 in the AA head?

thanks


----------



## bwm

Trying this beamshot post again and hopefully this time others other than myself can see the beamshots.

my Aluminum Bronze CR2 Ion modded by 4Sevens. It now has a P4 bin WH tint XRE emitter installed.

I took beamshots of the Ion and my two MM Arc's.
For both pictures:
The camera's white balance was set to Fluorescent.
On the left is a MM Arc with a Lux I RV1H running at 60ma low, 3/4 watt high.
In the middle is a CR2 Ion with P4 bin WH tint XRE running at (30ma?) low and (350ma?) high.
On the right is a MM Arc with a Lux III TW0H running at 50ma low, 3/4 watt high.

Comparing with all on their respective high settings:






Comparing with all on their respective low settings:





I find the XRE WH's tint to fall between the TW0H and the RV1H with a very slight greenish cast to the beam which I only noticed when I took the comparison beamshots. On its own I would call it a creamy white on high and definite yellow cast on low.

Brian


----------



## mcmc

Cool, thanks for the shots!
So it looks like the Ion is about 2x as bright?

Can't wait to see how bright the Cree MM Arc will end up!


----------



## coyote

excellent shots bmw. thnx!


----------



## Knighthood

On the 25mA option is it brighter than Fenix E0 and whiter ? 

Is the ARC CREE light white color no matter the power levels chosen ?

Thanks


----------



## MillerMods

Knighthood said:


> On the 25mA option is it brighter than Fenix E0 and whiter ?
> 
> Is the ARC CREE light white color no matter the power levels chosen ?
> 
> Thanks



I haven't used the E0 so I can't say for sure. My guess is that the E0 may appear brighter in the center, just as the stock Arc would, but the total light being produced may be a different story.

The tint shift appears to be very little with the WC binned Cree.


----------



## Pumaman

switch me to WC bin only-P4 or better.
thanks


----------



## pdm

PM sent....P4 50 , 1.50


----------



## frankr

I can not resist any longer. (1) 50, 1.25, Q3


----------



## mudman cj

Eric, please remove me from the list. I have purchased one for sale by Erasmus because I couldn't wait.


----------



## mudman cj

Duplicate post.


----------



## MillerMods

mudman cj said:


> Eric, please remove me from the list. I have purchased one for sale by Erasmus because I couldn't wait.



When you get it, let us know what you think.


----------



## Erasmus

MillerMods said:


> When you get it, let us know what you think.


Well I quickly dropped in a battery to see if it works and all I can say is WOW! It is at least as bright as my UX1J LuxIII @ 700 mA Fenix L2P mod.


----------



## proFeign

I gotta come up with the cash for this. I've always wanted a AAA or smaller light with a high setting that's good for 10-15 min that just blows everything else away, and nobody made one until this one that I've ever seen that fits that desc. I'm searching for money now.

Nice work! And good knowing the customers! Huzzah! :goodjob:


----------



## carlsjrman

can't resist any longer, please sign me up for one with 25 low, 1.25 high and p4 bin. thanks!


----------



## Knighthood

What is the runtime like to 50% for both the high and low modes please ? 

Thanks !!


----------



## MillerMods

Knighthood said:


> What is the runtime like to 50% for both the high and low modes please ?
> 
> Thanks !!



This is my L0P mod runtime charts that chevrofreak did. The low is the 25mA setting, the medium is 75mA, and the high is about 470mA (1.5 watts). The high of the L0P will perform better than the Arc with the same setting for continuous runs because the inductor is a little larger and therefore is a little more efficient. However the 1 watt setting will be close to the same performance as a 1 watt MM L0P.


----------



## Zionxem

Hello

Please sign me up for a two stage 50ma, 1.25w, P4 or Q3,depends of avaibility.

Thanks,
MAx.fr


----------



## FsTop

So what's the progress on the pre-orders? Could you give us some sense of how many have been shipped and how many are yet to build?


----------



## frankr

How does the P4 compare to the Q3 in lumens? Which would have more flood?


----------



## MillerMods

FsTop said:


> So what's the progress on the pre-orders? Could you give us some sense of how many have been shipped and how many are yet to build?



I've only shipped a few but none on the list. Only ones that ordered before the list was created or that I selected to do reviews have been shipped. I will be starting on the list this week if all goes as planned.


----------



## MillerMods

frankr said:


> How does the P4 compare to the Q3 in lumens? Which would have more flood?


The Q3 can produce as much as ~18 more lumens than the P4 or as little as ~8 lumens more than the P4. 8 Lumens is still fairly substantial, especially if you consider that 8 lumens is over twice the output of the standard Arc AAA. 

The beam profile will be the same regardless of the bin used.


----------



## Rob187

MillerMods

I'm really interested in one of these but have a small concern. Are the production lights going to have the same dark ring as appears in the beamshots in your post?

Rob


----------



## Erasmus

For those who still doubt whether to buy one or not : JUST DO IT! This light will blow you away!


----------



## MillerMods

Rob187 said:


> MillerMods
> 
> I'm really interested in one of these but have a small concern. Are the production lights going to have the same dark ring as appears in the beamshots in the your post?
> 
> Rob



The only way to completely get rid of a dark ring using a Cree XR-E is to use a stiple reflector. I have tried everything else I could think of. I have no way of making a stiple reflector so the dark ring is inherent. 

I should point out that the ring is not as bad as some other Cree based lights I have seen. In comparison, the Arc Cree dark ring is almost unnoticeable. Also, for the size of the light, the asperical lens used on the Cree combined with the reflector profile I'm using produces nice throw for the size of the light. This would otherwise be impossible, so I feel the "not so ideal" beam profile is a small draw back for a great advantage when compared to using a regular Lux.


----------



## DaveNagy

MillerMods said:


> I've only shipped a few but none on the list. Only ones that ordered before the list was created or that I selected to do reviews have been shipped. I will be starting on the list this week if all goes as planned.


Have you gotten any further visibility regarding when the Q-bin emitters will become available? Please don't regard my question as a sign of impatience. You made it quite clear that it may "be a while", and I for one am not holding my breath. I'm just curious as to what you may have heard recently.

(I'm assuming that when you say that you are "starting on the list", you mean that you will be starting to make lights for those folks that ordered P-bins.)


----------



## UncleFester

MillerMods. PM Sent.


----------



## AustinEd

is it too late to get one of these? I want one please.


----------



## MillerMods

AustinEd said:


> is it too late to get one of these? I want one please.


I'll be building these for awhile. I'll add you to the list. Let me know what specs you'd like. Thanks.


----------



## Pumaman

I have to bow out of this one. too many lights, not enough cash.
thanks


----------



## Knighthood

Pumaman said:


> I have to bow out of this one. too many lights, not enough cash.
> thanks



I know !! Tell me about it and sooooo many choices and just how many flashlights can we carry anyway ? I carry three of them as it is. :lolsign:


----------



## ScarabDrowner

7 here... 5 on keychain (2 picos, 2 firefli's and one arc), 1 around neck and 1 in other front pocket


----------



## RIDE

Sign me up as well!!!

50 - 1.25 - Q3 (or best available)

Thanks a ton!

RIDE


----------



## MillerMods

Pumaman said:


> I have to bow out of this one. too many lights, not enough cash.
> thanks



No problem. I removed you from the list. Thanks for your interest anyways!


----------



## MillerMods

RIDE said:


> Sign me up as well!!!
> 
> 50 - 1.25 - Q3 (or best available)
> 
> Thanks a ton!
> 
> RIDE



Thanks, list updated.


----------



## Stillphoto

1.25w Q3, 50ma low


----------



## Scottiver

If it's not too late I would like to change my order.....again.
- one P3 50Ma, 1.25 high complete light
- one p3 50Ma, 1.25 high head only
- priority mail
Thanks

I also edited my original post, #126


----------



## Trashman

It's been a while since I've checked in on this thread; what's the status on the Q bins?


----------



## russtang

Please change mine to:

25ma low, 1watt high P4
complete light
thanks

Do you know if these will work in AA?


----------



## MillerMods

Trashman said:


> It's been a while since I've checked in on this thread; what's the status on the Q bins?



I'll call the distributor Monday to check the status.


----------



## MillerMods

russtang said:


> Please change mine to:
> 
> 25ma low, 1watt high P4
> complete light
> thanks
> 
> Do you know if these will work in AA?



List updated. The Cree won't work in the AA version. I'm anxiously waiting for either Seoul or Cree to make a 180 degree viewing angle with a hard lens.


----------



## cpfx

Hi, can I still sign up? Don't know if these have been asked already, the thread is already too long..Are there differences in runtimes between P3, P4, and Q3 bins? And, around how many lumens would 50mA pump out? Thanks!


----------



## UncleFester

Hmm..... I guess I should post to confirm. 
Mr. MillerMods.
As per our discussion in PM, I would like to change my order to 
25mA, 1.5, Qx
Complete light.
Thank you sir.


----------



## MillerMods

cpfx said:


> Hi, can I still sign up? Don't know if these have been asked already, the thread is already too long..Are there differences in runtimes between P3, P4, and Q3 bins? And, around how many lumens would 50mA pump out? Thanks!



The runtimes are the same for all bins, more light will be produced with the better bins. The 50mA drive was measured to be around 9 lumens.


----------



## MillerMods

UncleFester said:


> Hmm..... I guess I should post to confirm.
> Mr. MillerMods.
> As per our discussion in PM, I would like to change my order to
> 25mA, 1.5, Qx
> Complete light.
> Thank you sir.



Sorry about that, I now updated your request. Thanks.


----------



## coyote

hey CPFX,
you can check out the first page of this thread for info on brightness and runtimes, but here's some of the info that eric posted-

Here are the options for the high setting and approximations for the Cree X-RE and my driver output on high:

3/4 watt = ~240mA drive 50-70 minutes runtime to 75% intial brightness
1 watt = ~320mA drive 30-50 minutes runtime to 75% intial brightness (This power level can be run continous but will get fairly warm.)
1.25 watt = ~390mA drive 25-35 minutes runtime to 75% intial brightness (This power level can be run continous but will get warmer than the 1 watt.)
1.5 watt = ~480mA drive 15-25 minutes runtime to 75% intial brightness (It's best not to have the 1.5 watter on for more than a few minutes at a time. It can get hot.)

* Runtimes will vary because of both the temperature of the light and capacity and quality of the NIMH cell used. 

With a P3 bin the output estimates go as follows depending on Vf and other factors:
3/4 watt ~45-60 lumens
1 watt ~60-75 lumens 
1.25 watt ~75-85 lumens
1.5 watt ~85-95 lumens

With the Q3 bin the output estimates go as follows depending on Vf and other factors:
3/4 watt ~65-80 lumens
1 watt ~80-95 lumens 
1.25 watt ~95-105 lumens
1.5 watt ~105-115 lumens

Options for low level output are 25mA, 50mA, or 75mA drive. Runtimes on LOW power for ALL models (tested using a 900mA NIMH cell) are: 
25mA drive = 7 hrs @ about 4 lumens
50mA drive = 4 hrs @ about 9 lumens
75mA drive = 2.5 hrs @ about 14 lumens


----------



## Gary123

I would also love to have a 10 to 15 lumen AAA Arc with a long runtime that would run on alkaline batteries. Or maybe a two stage, 40 lumen and 4 lumen. I would take it on all my road trips! Could you do this or do you know someone who could? I'm not really interested in a tiny light with a short runtime.


----------



## cpfx

Hi Coyote,

I'm curious about the low level outputs though. It only says the runtime estimates for 25, 50 and 75 mA. 

About the high output levels, it says the P3 at 3/4 watt will burn at 45-60 lumens while the Q3 at 3/4 watt, shines at 65-80. If the Q3 is brighter at the same wattage (let's consider both bins use the same batteries), will the P3 burn longer because of lower output? 

Please bear with me.. I'm new and unenlightened  Thanks!


----------



## MillerMods

cpfx said:


> I'm curious about the low level outputs though. It only says the runtime estimates for 25, 50 and 75 mA.



25mA level puts out about 4 lumens, 50mA puts out about 9 lumens, and 75mA puts out about 14 lumens.


----------



## JohnnyDeep

Hi Eric,

Noted the question marks on the pre-order list.
Would you be so kind and update my info to:

50 -1.25 -Q3

Kind Regards,
Jan


----------



## liteMANIAC

Can anyone tell me how the cree arc will compare to a fenix L0D CE or a jebeam AAA cree?


----------



## MillerMods

liteMANIAC said:


> Can anyone tell me how the cree arc will compare to a fenix L0D CE or a jebeam AAA cree?



Both using freshly charged NiMH Rayovac Hybrid cells:

Arc Cree (P3-WG) on high (3/4 watt, 800mA draw from the cell) left, Fenix L0D CE on high right.







Arc Cree (P3-WG) on high (3/4 watt, 800mA draw from the cell) left, Fenix L0D CE on low right.






Arc Cree (P3-WG) on high (3/4 watt, 800mA draw from the cell) left, Fenix L0D CE on medium right.






Arc Cree (P3-WG) on low (50mA drive to the Cree) left, Fenix L0D CE on high right.






BTW, I think the WG has a nasty greenish tint to it. It's the only one I have on hand that's assembled. :eeew:


----------



## jch79

And that was only the 3/4 watt... :devil:

Thanks for the beamshots Eric!


----------



## cpfx

If I can still sign up, I'd like a 2 stage, 50mA, 3/4 watt, Q3 setup. I can wait. Thanks!


----------



## liteMANIAC

Thanks for the great beamshots. Looks like your light is worth the wait!!


----------



## cocoa

Millermods,

Please sign me up for a 2-stage, 1.25W high, 50 mA low, premium Q3

$120 Arc 2 stage AAA
$20 Q3 Premium bin
$5 International Shipping

Thanks.


----------



## proFeign

What is the lead time currently from order date to ship date?


----------



## Koz99

Count me in!
2-stage, 1.25W, 50 mA low, Q3, Please.

--- Koz99


----------



## MillerMods

proFeign said:


> What is the lead time currently from order date to ship date?



At least a few months from now.


----------



## MrSmith

Please sign me up for a 2-stage, 1W high, 50 mA low, premium Q3

$120 Arc 2 stage AAA
$20 Q3 Premium bin
$5 International Shipping

$145 Total

Thanks.


----------



## randyo

Here's a few beamshots comparing "apples to apples", i.e. a Millermods Arc AAA 2-stage Luxeon T-bin to a Millermods Arc AAA 2-stage Cree (P-bin I believe). Both lights are similar in power, i.e. both suck 220 ma on low and 1 amp on high from a AAA eneloop battery.

Photo #1 shows them about 5 feet from a white wall.





Photo #2 shows them from the same distance with the camera stopped down 2 stops.





Photo #3 shows them on the low setting - same distance:





Photo #4 is the same with the camera 2 stops down:





Photo #5 compares the modern Arc AAA-P on High Power to the Cree on Low





The last photo is the same as #5 but 2 stops down:





One thing is certain - this Cree mod is beautifully done. As much as I like the original Millermods Arc-AAA mods, this blows them away. Once again - nice job ERIC.


----------



## coyote

great pixs randyo. many thnx.


----------



## jch79

:rock:

Thanks!


----------



## Bright

Hi,

Please sign me up for a 50 mAmp/ 1 Watt/ Q3

Great light!

Regards,
Bright.


----------



## Navistar

Please sign me up for Q3 1watt high,75ma low Thanks
Is it possible to use a Peak brass AAA for this mod?


----------



## MillerMods

Navistar said:


> Please sign me up for Q3 1watt high,75ma low Thanks
> Is it possible to use a Peak brass AAA for this mod?



Sorry, only the new style Arc AAA heads with the beveled edge will work with the Cree XR-E's.


----------



## Navistar

Thanks, I'm still in. :twothumbs Will Paypal you when your ready.


----------



## Erasmus

Free bump! Using my Arc Cree for more than a week now, it's PERFECT!


----------



## DrizzitT

Sign me up for a Q3 50 ma/1 watt please!


----------



## Gypsy

*Beamshots*



randyo said:


> Here's a few beamshots comparing "apples to apples", i.e. a Millermods Arc AAA 2-stage Luxeon T-bin to a Millermods Arc AAA 2-stage Cree (P-bin I believe). Both lights are similar in power, i.e. both suck 220 ma on low and 1 amp on high from a AAA eneloop battery.
> 
> One thing is certain - this Cree mod is beautifully done. As much as I like the original Millermods Arc-AAA mods, this blows them away. Once again - nice job ERIC.



Could you do an "apples to apples" shot of the AAA-P on high and the MillerMods AAA Cree on High?

Thanks. 

SGT GypsyM


----------



## MrSmith

And the AAA-P standard and the MillerMods AAA Cree on low.
Thanks


----------



## randyo

> Could you do an "apples to apples" shot of the AAA-P on high and the MillerMods AAA Cree on High?


Can't do that. The AAA-P is the stock latest version of the Arc-AAA and it only has one level. 





> And the AAA-P standard and the MillerMods AAA Cree on low.


Not necessary. The comparison can easily be explained in words. Overall light output between the Cree-mod on low and the modern stock Arc AAA-P is very similar, with the AAA-P having the the usual blue & urine color cast to the hot spot and the Cree mod having slightly more throw. In actual use, it's pretty much a wash between the two lights. The AAA-P uses slightly less current from the battery (170ma vs 220ma), so it would have about 20% longer runtime. 
So - to summarize - consider a Millermods ARC-AAA Cree Mod to be an ARC AAA-P with vastly improved tint on the Low setting with an additonal "pocket rocket" mode available on the High setting.

..


----------



## Gypsy

randyo said:


> Can't do that. The AAA-P is the stock latest version of the Arc-AAA and it only has one level.


Randyo - Sorry about that. I am easily confused. I read the post up a bit where you were comparing them and saw the reference to the AAA-P on High.


randyo said:


> Photo #5 compares the modern Arc AAA-P on High Power to the Cree on Low


I do appreciate you clearin it all up for me. I am going to get on the list for a 2-stage, 1.25W high, 50 mA low, Premium Q3.


----------



## Per Arne

Hi MillerMods,

Refer to your post #438 about the ARC AAA Head. I have an 2003 model in red, does this meen that the cree wont fit? I recon the newer head would fit the body though? If so, please sign me up for one Head; 2-stage Q3 (or better) with 50mA Low and 1.25W High, if that is acceptable with lithium battery.

Thanks,

PA


----------



## MillerMods

The new style head may or may not fit your red body. The head of your red Arc won't work. I'll put you on the list and see if you still want a head when I get to your name on the list.

Maybe someone here at CPF can answer your question about the new head fitting your red Arc.


----------



## THE_dAY

these look like the perfect edc. 

will we see better runtimes with an energizer lithium aaa than a 900mah nimh aaa? 

according to chevrofreak's lod-ce runtime chart here the lithiums do significantly better.


----------



## MillerMods

THE_dAY said:


> these look like the perfect edc.
> 
> will we see better runtimes with an energizer lithium aaa than a 900mah nimh aaa?
> 
> according to chevrofreak's lod-ce runtime chart here the lithiums do significantly better.



For my 3/4 watt version the difference will look very similiar to the runtime chart you have a link for the LOD CE. Under heavier loads however, such as my 1.25 watt version the lithium E2 will still run longer, but the curve will taper faster than NIMH cells.


----------



## randyo

Yes - it fits and works. Most importantly - the body length on the 2003 Red CPF special works perfectly with the Millermods 2-stage switch. 
However, it sure is a butt-ugly color match. Arc bodies are cheap!!!! Why create an ugly mismatch?????


----------



## MillerMods

randyo said:


> Yes - it fits and works. Most importantly - the body length on the 2003 Red CPF special works perfectly with the Millermods 2-stage switch.
> However, it sure is a butt-ugly color match. Arc bodies are cheap!!!! Why create an ugly mismatch?????



:eeew:


----------



## randyo

My sentiments as well :thumbsdow


----------



## Per Arne

Hi, and thank you for the picture randyo, and I have to agree!  
MillerMods, please set my up for a complete ARC Head and Body with the same spesification as mention before, Thanks!

PA


----------



## THE_dAY

MillerMods said:


> For my 3/4 watt version the difference will look very similiar to the runtime chart you have a link for the LOD CE. Under heavier loads however, such as my 1.25 watt version the lithium E2 will still run longer, but the curve will taper faster than NIMH cells.



thanks! that sounds good.

btw, have you tried the cree uv led in the arc aaa?


----------



## Trashman

I haven't checked in on this thread for quite a while--what's the word on the Q3s?


----------



## MillerMods

Trashman said:


> I haven't checked in on this thread for quite a while--what's the word on the Q3s?



Still haven't seen the Q2's which means the Q3's are probably a ways off yet. I hope we see the Q2's before the end of this quarter.


----------



## DaveNagy

MillerMods said:


> Still haven't seen the Q2's which means the Q3's are probably a ways off yet. I hope we see the Q2's before the end of this quarter.


Ah well, the anticipation is at least half the fun.  Um, can someone refresh my memory on how all these grades compare to each other? The first post in this thread has a good comparison of P3 vs. Q3, but now we've got P4 and Q2 in the mix as well. Are Q3s significantly mo' better than Q2s? I can't tell the players without a scorecard!



> With a P3 bin the output estimates go as follows depending on Vf and other factors:
> 
> 3/4 watt ~45-60 lumens
> 1 watt ~60-75 lumens
> 1.25 watt ~75-85 lumens
> 1.5 watt ~85-95 lumens
> 
> With the Q3 bin the output estimates go as follows depending on Vf and other factors:
> 
> 3/4 watt ~65-80 lumens
> 1 watt ~80-95 lumens
> 1.25 watt ~95-105 lumens
> 1.5 watt ~105-115 lumens


----------



## THE_dAY

heres the raw lumen @350mA from cree datasheet:

N4 62.0-67.2 
P2 67.2-73.9 
P3 73.9-80.6 
P4 80.6-87.4 
Q2 87.4-93.9 
Q3 93.9-100.4 

cree pdf

as you can see they are very closely binned compared to luxeonIII


----------



## kry81

Hi there, sign me up for a 2 stage, Q3, Hi (1.5w), Low (75mA), head + body with international shipping, if its not too late, thanks!


----------



## russtang




----------



## UncleFester

UncleFester said:


> Hmm..... I guess I should post to confirm.
> Mr. MillerMods.
> As per our discussion in PM, I would like to change my order to
> 25mA, 1.5, Qx
> Complete light.
> Thank you sir.



I hate being a PITA. I guess I should post the latest changes to my order.
25mA, 1.5W, P4 WH. I'd love to wait for a Q bin but I'm frothing at the mouth to see this little gem. Maybe I'll get a Q bin later when they come available.


----------



## Derek Dean

I don't blame you one bit UncleFester, I was frothing at the mouth too! I would have loved to wait for the Q bin LEDs, but I've found my little light (with a P4) to be perfect just the way it is...... and it WAS worth waiting for. What a fine beam (smooth), and the ARC AAA body is easily as nice as everybody said it is. 

I've found this little light to be a fine combination of simple, but elegant craftsmanship blended with cutting edge LED technology into a tiny package just a bit smaller than my little finger. Amazing!

This cute little gem has earned a permanent place on my keyring. :rock:


----------



## CodeOfLight

Ok, I'm in for sooner too. Please change my order from Q3 to a P4. Complete light. I'm .25 low 1.25 high.


----------



## bexamous

If we opt for a P4 how long until we could get a light? (est)


----------



## MillerMods

If anyone opt's to change to a P4, they will get their light much faster. I currently have the following tints in P4's: WB, WD, and WH in order from coolest to warmest.
The estimate for time of delivery right now if you changed your order would put you somewhere between the end of this month and the middle of April.


----------



## Scottiver

I've always had the P3 on order, should I change to the P4? Would that make a diffrerence in timing or price? Is P4 now your default bin?


----------



## LEDninja

MillerMods said:


> I currently have the following tints in P4's: WB, WD, and WH in order from coolest to warmest.


I do not know we can ask for a specific tint. Can you provide me with a WD if possible. Mynext preference is WC (I believe you got some of those in P3.)
I do not have paypal. Can you notify me as early as possible so there is minimum delay as a money order is sent and cashed. Also will need your snail mail address.


----------



## bwm

I would like to change my order. 
I will still provide the emitter (a p4 WH) but I would like you to provide the arc.


Brian


----------



## MillerMods

Scottiver said:


> I've always had the P3 on order, should I change to the P4? Would that make a diffrerence in timing or price? Is P4 now your default bin?



P4 is now the default bin. I don't have any P3's and I won't be buying more.


----------



## MillerMods

LEDninja said:


> I do not know we can ask for a specific tint. Can you provide me with a WD if possible. Mynext preference is WC (I believe you got some of those in P3.)
> I do not have paypal. Can you notify me as early as possible so there is minimum delay as a money order is sent and cashed. Also will need your snail mail address.


I have plenty of P4 WD's. I'll let you know ASAP.


----------



## MillerMods

bwm said:


> I would like to change my order.
> I will still provide the emitter (a p4 WH) but I would like you to provide the arc.
> 
> 
> Brian



Done.


----------



## Erasmus

Man this light is great! Almost everyone who sees me using it wants to hold it. Some of them try to be critical :
- "Right, it has to work on a special and expensive cell" 
- "Nope, just a regular rechargeable AAA cell" 
- "Then the LED must be incredibly overdriven so the lifetime is only a few hours" 
- "Nope, it is well withing specs and heatsinked" 
- "Then it probably has a battery life of only some seconds"
- "Nope, half an hour on high and more than 4 hours on low"
- "All right, this little flashlight really IS incredible"
- "Sure it is "

Thanks to MillerMods! And good luck for building all the orders 

EDIT : happy posting to me, this is my 1000th post on CPF


----------



## MillerMods

Erasmus said:


> Thanks to MillerMods! And good luck for building all the orders
> 
> EDIT : happy posting to me, this is my 1000th post on CPF



Thanks Erasmus  I plan on ramping up my production a good bit here in the next week. I've been remodeling my house for awhile now off and on again. Time to switch gears again!


----------



## Luff

I'd like to switch to the WD P4 for now, other specs remain the same. I'll buy another with a Q3 when you have those in stock. Thanks!


----------



## Scottiver

MillerMods said:


> P4 is now the default bin. I don't have any P3's and I won't be buying more.



OK, make both of mine P4's which you were going to do anyway. I've never heard of the tints your offering but my favorite in a LuxIII is a WO bin so if any of yours are similar to that then that's what I would like. Thanks.


----------



## MillerMods

Scottiver said:


> OK, make both of mine P4's which you were going to do anyway. I've never heard of the tints your offering but my favorite in a LuxIII is a WO bin so if any of yours are similar to that then that's what I would like. Thanks.



This is a break-down of the way I see it for tint comparisons to Luxeon's:

WB ~ YO
WC ~ XO
WD ~ WO
WG ~ X1
WH ~ V1 (but the WH tend to be very white when driven at currents higher than 500mA, although that doesn't apply to my AAA mods)


----------



## CodeOfLight

CodeOfLight said:


> Ok, I'm in for sooner too. Please change my order from Q3 to a P4. Complete light. I'm .25 low 1.25 high.



Did you get this order change for me?


----------



## bexamous

Alright I'll switch to a P4 bin, and change to 50/1.25.


----------



## MillerMods

CodeOfLight said:


> Did you get this order change for me?



Got it


----------



## MillerMods

bexamous said:


> Alright I'll switch to a P4 bin, and change to 50/1.25.



Done.


----------



## Stillphoto

Screw it, switch me to a P4 lol...at this point the Q3 really just isnt worth the extra expense for the increase in output that wont be noticeable unless wallhunting against its p4 brother.


----------



## MillerMods

Stillphoto said:


> Screw it, switch me to a P4 lol...at this point the Q3 really just isnt worth the extra expense for the increase in output that wont be noticeable unless wallhunting against its p4 brother.



I agree that the Q3 won't be a huge difference. Noticeable, but not huge.


----------



## baylisstic

I'm gona jump in on the bandwagon and switch to the P4 as well. Eric, I'd like to change my order to the P4 (WB tint). Thanks.


----------



## Scottiver

MillerMods said:


> This is a break-down of the way I see it for tint comparisons to Luxeon's:
> 
> WB ~ YO
> WC ~ XO
> WD ~ WO
> WG ~ X1
> WH ~ V1 (but the WH tend to be very white when driven at currents higher than 500mA, although that doesn't apply to my AAA mods)



Alright! put me down for two WD P4's!
My next choice would be WB
then WC
then WH 
then WG
Thanks!


----------



## dansperry

Hi, Great mod. I'll take a 50, 1.00, Q3. Thanks, Dan


----------



## iocheretyanny

When do you expect the Q2's to be available?


----------



## baylisstic

Let me know when to paypal. Thanks.


----------



## MillerMods

iocheretyanny said:


> When do you expect the Q2's to be available?



I'm not really sure. At one point I heard they would be coming before the end of the quarter.


----------



## MillerMods

baylisstic said:


> Let me know when to paypal. Thanks.



Will do.


----------



## Thujone

MillerMods said:


> I agree that the Q3 won't be a huge difference. Noticeable, but not huge.



Its about having the premium model. Not the negligible performance increase


----------



## cy

just received my Miller Mods Cree ARC AAA mod and what a sweet little light!!!

workmanship is top quality. two stage switch works flawless so far. reflector area is polished to perfection. 

good job!!!!

my only question is... when can you do another one for me? 
only I'd like an ARC AA head to be modded. this could possibly be the ultimate 1x AA light using ARC AA's timeless form factor.


----------



## randyo

Cy - you're just going to have to join the list of Arc AA owners who are patiently waiting for a hard-domed emitter with a beam pattern more friendly to shallow reflectors. Right now it's either Luxeon or nothing for Arc-AA upgrades.


----------



## MillerMods

cy said:


> my only question is... when can you do another one for me?
> only I'd like an ARC AA head to be modded. this could possibly be the ultimate 1x AA light using ARC AA's timeless form factor.



Glad to hear you like it. Randyo explained it well. I hope Cree will design a Luxeon drop-in replacement.


----------



## russtang

:hairpull:  

I'm looking forward for this little booger more so than any light in a while.

Won't be long now.


----------



## cy

eric, since ID of ARC AA head is identical to ARC AA. would it not be possible to use cree in ARC AA head too?

have not keep up with your posts... can this mod use AAA sized li-ion cell? really glad I chose the lower milliamp settings. 

great job! best ARC AAA mod I've seen so far. very nice user interface! sure hope switch holds up.


----------



## Yota

Could you put me down for 1 complete.

50mA low
1.25 w high
Q3

Just let me know when to PP.

Thanks


----------



## Thujone

MillerMods said:


> Glad to hear you like it. Randyo explained it well. I hope Cree will design a Luxeon drop-in replacement.



Would the SSC P4 be a possibility?


----------



## THE_dAY

the ssc's gummy dome would get cluttered with dust without a window for protection.


----------



## cy

why should ARC AA head be much different than using cree for ARC AAA head? 

don's already posted a proto light using cree without any type of reflector. bare cree emitter forward with no attempt at focusing output.

anyways... just a thought. working with idit-bity parts within a tight space like ARC AAA head is not my idea of fun. 

good job Eric for putting a out an excellent product!!!



randyo said:


> Cy - you're just going to have to join the list of Arc AA owners who are patiently waiting for a hard-domed emitter with a beam pattern more friendly to shallow reflectors. Right now it's either Luxeon or nothing for Arc-AA upgrades.


----------



## randyo

One other "possiblity" - an SSC emitter with a bit of clear hard epoxy poured down into the head to encase the emitter? Not filling the entire head - but just enough to fully enclose the gummy-bear dome?


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE

I just got my P4-WH, 240mA (0.75 watt)/ 25mA.
First impressions: WOW! So much light and such a small package (and I only have the .75 watt version....I can only imagine what the 1.5 watt would be like!). The two stages works flawlessly. What a great mod!

The beam is relatively clean and artifacts are minimal. Overall, I am very happy!

Here are some pics of my new light!













You guys are in for a treat....especially those who chose the turbo versions!

:rock: WP


----------



## liteMANIAC

Eric do you have a eta on those Q2 crees? I was just browsing the dealers section and apparently cutter.com will be shipping them within a week! At least we know they exist.


----------



## crewcabrob

For some reason, I just had to have one of these little lights. I think I may be crazy.

Sent PM for Q3 2 stage 75mA 1.25w. I wanted the 1.5w, but I wasn't sure about the heat warnings. I doubt the light would be used that often for more than a few minutes, but in case I ordered the next step down. 

I can't wait to have an EDC again!

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## lightlust

For someone (like me) who fell off the face of the planet for a while, can I still order one?


----------



## gswitter

Please add me to the list: 50mA/1.25w/P4 (WD prefered)

I've been EDCing an LOD CE for a few weeks, and I like it, but I really miss my previous Arc AAA-P.


----------



## MillerMods

lightlust said:


> For someone (like me) who fell off the face of the planet for a while, can I still order one?



It'll be several month's before I get to the bottom of the list but I'm still taking down names. I now collect payment after I build your order only.


----------



## MillerMods

liteMANIAC said:


> Eric do you have a eta on those Q2 crees? I was just browsing the dealers section and apparently cutter.com will be shipping them within a week! At least we know they exist.



I'll look into it and see what I can get.


----------



## crewcabrob

Hi,

I see my name on the list, but the info was a little off. 75mA and 1.25 Q3 

Thanks,

Rob



crewcabrob said:


> For some reason, I just had to have one of these little lights. I think I may be crazy.
> 
> Sent PM for Q3 2 stage 75mA 1.25w. I wanted the 1.5w, but I wasn't sure about the heat warnings. I doubt the light would be used that often for more than a few minutes, but in case I ordered the next step down.
> 
> I can't wait to have an EDC again!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rob


----------



## kashmir

Been following this thread since it started, can't resist anymore! Please sign me up for:
(1) 2-stage 50mA, 1.25 watt, Q3

PM when you want ppl'd

Finally a true pocketable EDC of quality build! :thanks:

kashmir


----------



## lightlust

MillerMods said:


> It'll be several month's before I get to the bottom of the list but I'm still taking down names. I now collect payment after I build your order only.



Thanks for the update! 

Please sign me up for a P4, 1.25 watt high, 75ma low.


----------



## UncleFester

Woo Hoo. My light came in. I ordered a P4 WH 25mA, 1.5W... this thing is *incredible*. Thank you Mr. MillerMod. :thumbsup:


----------



## Scottiver

Congratulations Uncle Fester. How did you get your light so fast? I looked at the sign up list and your name was way down the list. I thought the list was in order of who put their orders in first. I'm not complaining about your good fortune, I just thought it it was first come first served based on availability of bin choices, and thought there would be a progression of names before mine getting theirs first until it finally got to mine that's all. Again, not trying to rain on your parade, and I guess this is really more a question for Millermods and not you. Enjoy your new light!


----------



## UncleFester

Scott
I was having a conversation by email with Mr. Miller Looonnng before I posted in the thread. When I did post is when he got reminded that I was in early (edit: and when my name showed up on the list here). Also, in my last converstions, I gave the go-ahead for any P4 bin he had available. I think I wound up with a WH.


----------



## Scottiver

Uncle Fester, thanks for the explanation. Most people before me on the list and those between you and me on the list are still holding out for the Q3 while i've been in for a P3 or P4 since the beginning so I hope I get mine soon. Enjoy!


----------



## FsTop

Just a thought, but would it be possible for Mr. Miller to remove names from the list as the lights are shipped to people?

That way we could get a sense of how quickly they are being shipped, and where we stand in the remaining queue...


----------



## txmatt

I've been lurking on this thread for quite some time contemplating whether or not to pull the trigger. I've got an L0D CE for comparison that I'm mostly pleased with. The Arc AAAp, is a tiny bit shorter and tapered in just the right places (at both ends) to make it a more comfortable pocket carry, though. Plus, there's just something about the Arc AAAp design.

For those of you that have already received your modded Arc, do you have an L0D CE for comparison? From the pics in the first post, a P3 at 3/4 watt looks pretty comparable (a bit brighter even) to the L0D CE on high. It also appears the Arc is about the same brightness on low as the Fenix on medium.

Once you throw in the various combinations of bins and current settings, it's hard to know what to expect. And with the huge performance envelope of the Cree (see L0D CE on 10440; albeit likely outside the envelope a bit), 2 stages is almost not enough.

I'll drop a NiMH back in my L0D CE to get another feel for the levels, but I'm thinking a P4 or Q2 at 25mA would provide a usable low for reading or low room lighting (maybe roughly equivalent to L0D CE low) with long run time and 3/4 watt or 1 watt (especially getting up into Q2 efficiencies) would be a nice birghter-than-L0DCE high (although not as bright as the Fenix on 10440).


----------



## quantile

I got mine a little over a week ago. Great little light, absolutely worth the wait.






The LED in mine is a P4-WB, 1W on high, 50mA on low. Love the not-so-low low, very useful for almost anything I use a keychain light for. The high level is stunning to say the least.

Here are runtimes I did with a 900mAh Sanyo NiMH, 4 hours on low is nothing to laugh at (don't pay too much attention to the actual numbers, it is a milk carton type apparatus, trying to get a sense of total output)


----------



## crewcabrob

Hi,

Congrats on getting your lights guys! I would love to have mine, but I am so late to the party that I know it will be months before we reach my name.

I'm ready to bribe Mr. Miller!  

Rob


----------



## MillerMods

quantile said:


> I got mine a little over a week ago. Great little light, absolutely worth the wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The LED in mine is a P4-WB, 1W on high, 50mA on low. Love the not-so-low low, very useful for almost anything I use a keychain light for. The high level is stunning to say the least.
> 
> Here are runtimes I did with a 900mAh Sanyo NiMH, 4 hours on low is nothing to laugh at (don't pay too much attention to the actual numbers, it is a milk carton type apparatus, trying to get a sense of total output)



Oh no! I need to figure out what's going on with the 1 watt version. It should run for almost an hour but it's obvious that the continuous runtime is much less with the current design. The heat causes the driver to draw more current which is evident in this runtime chart. Few minute runs at a time would add up to be around an hour on high. It appears to be ramping to max output when it gets hot. 

The 3/4 watt version doesn't have this problem; I've had others test it. The 1.5 watt version is maxed out from the start so it's runtime is more predictable. I'll see if I can get the 1 and 1.25 watt versions to run more stable over temp.


----------



## Amorphous

MillerMods,

Please update the list.

Amorphous 75, 0.75, P4 for 2 ( now )
Amorphous 75, 1.25, Q3 for 2 ( when available ) 
 

Thanks


----------



## gefff

gefff 50, 1.25 Q3


----------



## marcdilnutt

Eric,
Any ideas when you will be getting around to mine? I may have missed it, but is the WB tint that i am down for is the warmer of the two? I cant remember.
Marc


----------



## Luciferase

Can regular lithium batteries be used with these? Is there any data on output and runtime?

(Apologies if that info is already posted--I only did a quick scan through the thread, so I may have missed it.)


----------



## Derek Dean

Luciferase said:


> Can regular lithium batteries be used with these? Is there any data on output and runtime?
> 
> (Apologies if that info is already posted--I only did a quick scan through the thread, so I may have missed it.)[/QUOT
> 
> My understanding is that for the lower levels you could use pretty much any AAA battery, but that for the higher levels you need a NiMH AAA. I've been using the Sanyo Enloop NiMH with excellent results in my .50/1.25.
> 
> See post #1 for output/runtimes with the various combinations available. I think there was also a graph just a few posts up showing some real world results.


----------



## Luciferase

Sorry, I should have written "output and runtime with lithium batteries." I did see the info in the first post.


----------



## rdh226

Hi.

Wow, I had sorta hoped that by now you'd be all caught up. Oh well, time to jump on
the ole bandwagon.

Please put me down for:

1) 25/240mA two stage P4, WH/WJ/WD tint (whatever I can get "sooner")

1) 25/240mA two stage Q3, WH/WJ/WD tint (whenever...)

1) 50/390mA two stage Q3, same tint as unit above.

I have three unused Arc AAAs I can provide for upgrade.

Thanks.

-RDH


----------



## cnw4002

How do I get on the list for this mod?


----------



## THE_dAY

cnw4002 said:


> How do I get on the list for this mod?


just post in this thread what you prefer and he will put you on the list.

the post above yours is a good example


----------



## Daekar

Hey, don't forget to add me to the list!

25mA/240mA two-stage Q3 please!


----------



## Ozniot

I'm in for the MillerMods Arc AAA Cree XR-E.

3/4 watt; 75ma; Q3; standard postage. If I calculate right that comes to $142.


----------



## Ned

Sign me up, 1 watt, 50 mA, Q3 bin

Ned


----------



## stevevh

Hey there,

I would like to change my order if possible to a P4 WH with low=25mA and high=1 watt.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## russtang

Eric

do you have an Estimate of when the first group of 5 or group of 10 
on the list on page one of this thread will be ready?

thanks


----------



## knot

Damn, I'm salivating


----------



## MillerMods

I'm in the process of changing jobs and moving back to Columbus, Ohio. I'm also finishing a list of home improvements to do before I sell my house. I'll build orders during my down time. I'll also work on fixing the 1 watt and 1.25 watt versions... I have some idea's.


----------



## coyote

don't sweat it eric. 

as some of us well know, MillerMods is no slacker and i'm personally happy to stand in line for any of his products. as they say: the best things in life ARE worth waiting for. 

hope your move(s) go well.


----------



## CodeOfLight

I think I am 9th on the list now. (At least of the ones where the P4 is now available)


----------



## wuhair

MillerMod,

Please put me down for:
wuhair 50, 1.00, Q3 - most white neutral (WH/WJ/WD?) tint

What to buy complete head & body.

Please let me know when and method of payment.

Thanks!


----------



## Alteran

Oooh... I want one so badly, but I want to wait for the temperature problems to be worked out. Any guesses on how long it would be if I sign up soon? I would probably be fine with the P4. The saving begins...

By the way, how does this work on alkaline?


----------



## Derek Dean

Just as a point of reference, I've done several runtime tests with my 1.25 light set to max., and with Sanyo eneloop batteries fresh out of the package I consistently got between 23-28 minutes to 75%, with a pretty rapid drop off after that. 

On the first test I had the light just sitting in a 65 degree room, and by 15 minutes the body was getting very hot, so I put it in a glass of water to continue (23 min.). I did the next test (28 min.) completely in a glass of water. Just for the heck of it, I did the 3rd test (25 min.) holding the light, and while it got pretty warm, it wasn't uncomfortable.

So, I'm still extremely happy with this light. I mostly use it on low anyway, the .50 low is just right for most of the things I need. Thanks again Eric, and good luck with the move.


----------



## Erasmus

MillerMods said:


> I'm in the process of changing jobs and moving back to Columbus, Ohio. I'm also finishing a list of home improvements to do before I sell my house. I'll build orders during my down time. I'll also work on fixing the 1 watt and 1.25 watt versions... I have some idea's.


Good luck Eric!


----------



## B2UNIT

MillerMods.
I am sorry. 
I ordered "50, 1.25, and Q3". 
However, I cancel its order. Please remove me from the list.
I respect your work which is sincere and ardent. 
Thank you.


----------



## Groundhog66

How bout ALL 2 stage

*1 - 50, 1.25, P4 So I can hopefully get one soon* (not familiar with the tints but I know I like bright white whatever that might be)

AND when available
1 - 25, 1.0, Q3 or Q2?
1 - 50, 1.5, Q3 or Q2?

Thank you, this is gonna be GREAT

Tim


----------



## Groundhog66

Can someone school me on what all the tint codes are relative to please? I know some are white to bluish to greenish???

WB ~ YO
WC ~ XO
WD ~ WO
WG ~ X1
WH ~ V1


----------



## Alteran

How do these lights work on alkaline, lithium, and li-ion batteries?


----------



## THE_dAY

in general, 

YO is blueish white
XO is white
WO is warm white
X1 is greenish white
V1 is yellowish white

also, from what i have read, tints can still vary even in the same reel(package).


as for batteries,

alkalines should be best in the .75 watt version with runtime being similar to the lod-ce on alkaline.

lithiums should be best in the .75 and 1 watt versions.

as for li-ions, i don't think they are recommended.


----------



## coyote

T_D is pretty much correct about the batteries.

i'd add that alkalines don't work particularly well in the more powerful versions (1W, 1.25W and 1.5W) because of their high power drainage.

lithiums work well in the .75W, 1W and 1.25W, but even they get drawn down too quickly in the 1.5W

for the 1.5W models it is suggested to use 1.5V NiMH rechargeables.

do not use Li-Ions in any of these Millermods.


----------



## Alteran

I assume alkaline will work with all low modes, right? And would it be possible to use alkalines on 1W high for a very short time, in situations where there are only alkalines.


----------



## coyote

alteran, my use of his lights seems to show that to be correct. 

even my 1.5W will run on alkalines on high just fine, but not for very long.

the .75W is suggested for alkalines to get the best use of all their power.


----------



## Alteran

I think I'll get higher than .75W if I get one, alkalines would only be for emergencies.


----------



## marcdilnutt

I hope the move is going ok eric, i am doing the same soon so my thoughts are with you! If you get hold of any WC bins can you use that for mine please? Dont worry if it would cause a delay, i am happy to get it sooner with the bin i already asked for. Its just if you happened to have some to hand i would rather have that.
marc


----------



## SunnyQueensland

Are the Arc AAA Cree XR-E Heads available yet?


----------



## Gointothelight

If it isn't too late, please sign me up:
P4 WO tint .75watt high, 25mA low
I probably missed it on this looooog thread, but do you want payment now to get on the ist or when it's ready to ship? Please just let me know... thanks.


----------



## MillerMods

SunnyQueensland said:


> Are the Arc AAA Cree XR-E Heads available yet?



The P4 heads are available now, but it's just a matter of me finding the time to get them built. I will be shipping the P4's though out the next month or 2.

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## MillerMods

Gointothelight said:


> If it isn't too late, please sign me up:
> P4 WO tint .75watt high, 25mA low
> I probably missed it on this looooog thread, but do you want payment now to get on the ist or when it's ready to ship? Please just let me know... thanks.



I don't collect any money until your light is ready to ship. I'll update the list in the next week. If you are referring to the Lumiled tint "WO", you will want the "WD" tint for the Cree XR-E

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## Gointothelight

MillerMods said:


> I don't collect any money until your light is ready to ship. I'll update the list in the next week. If you are referring to the Lumiled tint "WO", you will want the "WD" tint for the Cree XR-E
> 
> Thanks,
> Eric


Thanks, I'm in and yes, I'd like the WD tint.


----------



## zumac99

I'd like to get in on the list please for:
1 - 50, 0.75W, P4 (WD tint if possible)(complete set)

Thanks alot, PEACE!


----------



## racer7

A two stage 1.0W, 50 mA low, P4 please

PM sent


----------



## Pyros

Wow.  Sign me up! I sent an email with specs to Eric.


----------



## Yota

Sorry to say, but I'am out.


----------



## ananddev

hi,

If I am not too late for this. 
I am in for one 75mA(low), 1.25W, Q3. 

Thanks


----------



## Rustrel

hi,

please put me on the list for
50, 1.25, Q3

Thanks


----------



## MillerMods

The list is now updated.


----------



## jdawz

Do the MillerMods retain the waterproof feature of the factory Arc?


----------



## MillerMods

jdawz said:


> Do the MillerMods retain the waterproof feature of the factory Arc?



Yes, I pot the Cree in with epoxy so the waterproof ability remains.


----------



## yoyoteen

hi MillerMods, im in for 2 stages, 50mA/0.75W, P4 WD, **HEAD ONLY**~~

best regards


----------



## CodeOfLight

Where are we in the list?


----------



## AustinEd

I hope I am not late....2 stages white tint X0 if possible, 1.25 high, 5mA low. Best Cree you have.


----------



## MillerMods

CodeOfLight said:


> Where are we in the list?


Not far at all, only what has been noted on the list. Many things have kept me from making progress in the past several months but I am resuming now. I don't think I ever mentioned that my wife is 7 month's pregnant now


----------



## THE_dAY

congratulations on the upcoming baby!

that means 2 more months to finish the list... i guess you might find time between diaper changes


----------



## fasteddie

Congrats on the kid!! It will change your life in very good ways.


----------



## ScarabDrowner

although that might not be immediately evident at first ^_^ congrats!


----------



## bubbacatfish

MillerMods, I'm sorry but I'm going to have to cancel the 2 lights I had requested. My financial obligations have recently changed & I just won't have the cash.




Congrats on the family & good luck with the flashlight build when the time comes!


----------



## MillerMods

bubbacatfish said:


> MillerMods, I'm sorry but I'm going to have to cancel the 2 lights I had requested. My financial obligations have recently changed & I just won't have the cash.



No problem, list updated. Thanks for letting me know


----------



## marcdilnutt

Congratulations Eric,
My little baby son is a year old in June, its the most amazing thing i have ever done and you will love it!!
Marc


----------



## MillerMods

marcdilnutt said:


> Congratulations Eric,
> My little baby son is a year old in June, its the most amazing thing i have ever done and you will love it!!
> Marc


I'm sure I will grow a lot and be a kid again at the same time


----------



## AustinEd

when do we pay for these? any eta?


----------



## Ozniot

Mr. MillerMods,
I just noticed now that my pre-order for 3/4 watt, 75mA got recorded on the signup list as 1 watt, 75mA. If you aren't into production yet I'd really prefer the 3/4 watt max, because I may feed it alkalines. Thanks.


----------



## MillerMods

Ozniot said:


> Mr. MillerMods,
> I just noticed now that my pre-order for 3/4 watt, 75mA got recorded on the signup list as 1 watt, 75mA. If you aren't into production yet I'd really prefer the 3/4 watt max, because I may feed it alkalines. Thanks.



O.K., I changed it. Thanks.


----------



## CodeOfLight

I think my order has been in place for 7 months.


----------



## Austin

I don't know how I missed this sign-up for so long. Please put me down for 1.25W, 50mA, Q3.

Thanks


----------



## MillerMods

CodeOfLight said:


> I think my order has been in place for 7 months.



Sounds right. Lots of things have come up for me and progress had pretty much stopped for a couple of month's. I just set up a small lab in my dad's basement so I can get started building them while I stay in Columbus.


----------



## MillerMods

Austin said:


> I don't know how I missed this sign-up for so long. Please put me down for 1.25W, 50mA, Q3.
> 
> Thanks



Will do, thanks


----------



## CodeOfLight

FYI - I was just stating a fact, not complaining.


----------



## copykat

MillerMods said:


> Many things have kept me from making progress in the past several months but I am resuming now. I don't think I ever mentioned that my wife is 7 month's pregnant now


Well your gonna have lots of spare time now! hehe j/k
Congrats, I gotta new daddy book if you need one.
My youngest is 3 now. Fantastic age!!! so cute:nana:
I gave my other 2 MM's to some friends i owed favors too so don't fail me.
I'm walkin around with and ARC-p right now
I can't wait to give it to my wife hint hint
that baby's gonna cost some $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## MillerMods

copykat said:


> Well your gonna have lots of spare time now! hehe j/k
> Congrats, I gotta new daddy book if you need one.
> My youngest is 3 now. Fantastic age!!! so cute:nana:
> I gave my other 2 MM's to some friends i owed favors too so don't fail me.
> I'm walkin around with and ARC-p right now
> I can't wait to give it to my wife hint hint
> that baby's gonna cost some $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$



To be honest, I really needed the break from building these for awhile because between development and building them I forgot what it was like to have free time. I'm feeling the urge to go crazy and lock the basement door and build these all night again


----------



## THE_dAY

MillerMods said:


> I'm feeling the urge to go crazy and lock the basement door and build these all night again



please do, at least for a week:green:

my millermods is the best light i have owned. i would love to get another one but am weary about how long it will take if i sign up now


----------



## brotherbob

Are you still taking orders or are you too far behind to accept anymore orders for now? If you are taking orders, what would be the approximate time frame?


----------



## MillerMods

brotherbob said:


> Are you still taking orders or are you too far behind to accept anymore orders for now? If you are taking orders, what would be the approximate time frame?



I'm still putting names on the list but it's hard for me to say when I'll get to the bottom. It really depends on how many orders are cancelled because of the long wait. I hope within the next 6 months to finish them.


----------



## FRANKVZ

MillerMods said:


> I'm still putting names on the list but it's hard for me to say when I'll get to the bottom. It really depends on how many orders are cancelled because of the long wait. I hope within the next 6 months to finish them.




In that case add me to the list for a 2 level 1 watt hi 50 ma low with a Q3. 
Thanks Frank


----------



## WTH

Please put me down for a two-stage, 1 watt high, 50 mA low. P4, Q3, either one is fine, I'll take whatever is available first.


----------



## quantile

I was lucky enough to be among the first on the list and have received my MM XR-E Arc some time ago. 

I said it further back in this thread but let me say it again: This thing is easily the best single AAA light I have come across so far. Reliable two-stage, plenty of light on low (I use the high setting more like a burst mode), nice tint and good throw due to that beautifully polished reflector. Combine that with the tough shell of an Arc and you have got a winner on your hands. 

:twothumbs

Marcus


----------



## cy

very well stated and totally agree!!



quantile; said:


> I was lucky enough to be among the first on the list and have received my MM XR-E Arc some time ago.
> 
> I said it further back in this thread but let me say it again: This thing is easily the best single AAA light I have come across so far. Reliable two-stage, plenty of light on low (I use the high setting more like a burst mode), nice tint and good throw due to that beautifully polished reflector. Combine that with the tough shell of an Arc and you have got a winner on your hands.
> 
> :twothumbs
> 
> Marcus


----------



## vetkaw63

What about using the new Q4 that Cutter is supposedly coming out with at the end of June? If I bought one and sent it to you would this be ok?
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Groundhog66

Still planning on getting the P4 requests done first I would assume? I just want to get my hands on one.


Tim


----------



## ScarabDrowner

I'm afraid I need to pull out of this one, due to unforeseen circumstances. Perhaps I'll try again later.


----------



## Groundhog66

ScarabDrowner said:


> I'm afraid I need to pull out of this one, due to unforeseen circumstances. Perhaps I'll try again later.




May as well keep your name on the list, I doubt you will get a light until 2008 the way it's looking anyway.


----------



## err0r

Hi!

Please put me down for a 2-stage 50mA/0.75W Q3 WD complete head and body, international shipping. I may upgrade this order to two lights later on - let's see how it goes as you get down through the list!

Cheers...


----------



## mudman cj

I am sorry to change my order again, but I couldn't pass up the Q4 bin emitters that will soon be out. I would now like to send you the emitter for my light.


----------



## Groundhog66

Any update on where we are here?? :thinking:


----------



## vetkaw63

I ordered a Q4 bin for my Arc light mod. I will send it when you request. 
Please EM or PM when you need the emitter.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Groundhog66

I am thinking that the Q4's will be outdated by the time these lights get done, what comes next?

:shrug:


----------



## Luff

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*



Luff said:


> Me, too, please.
> 2-stage, 1.25W, 50 mA low, premium Q3



Please revise my order: both lights to have the highest bin available at build time. Low at 50 mA, high at 1 watt.


----------



## Thujone

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

Perhaps you could bump mine to a Q5 after hearing they are out there


----------



## gjg

MillerMods said:


> With the Q3 bin the output estimates go as follows depending on Vf and other factors:
> 
> 3/4 watt ~65-80 lumens
> 1 watt ~80-95 lumens
> 1.25 watt ~95-105 lumens
> 1.5 watt ~105-115 lumens
> 
> Options for low level output are 25mA, 50mA, or 75mA drive.
> gjg 75, 1.50, Q3


MM - Please change my 75 to a 50 for a low, and as for bin go with a Q3, Q4, or Q5 - whichever you can get your hands on first...
THANKS,
Greg 
"gjg"


----------



## Stillphoto

Feel free to take me name off the list. My $$$ have gone towards other endeavors at this point. Thanks for offering!


----------



## Manzerick

*Re: (Update) Pre-sales thread for the MillerMods high power Arc AAA Cree XR-E mod*

Same here!!!



Thujone said:


> Perhaps you could bump mine to a Q5 after hearing they are out there


----------



## MillerMods

If I heard correctly, the "Q5" will actually be called the "R2". I don't know for sure though.


----------



## Daekar

MillerMods said:


> If I heard correctly, the "Q5" will actually be called the "R2". I don't know for sure though.



They're actually separate bins. Cree stated that they expect the R2 bin, which will break the 100lm/watt barrier with a minimum luminous flux @ 350mA of 114 lumens (and should put out ~ 255 lumens @ 1000mA), to be available by the end of this year.

The Q5 bin is 94lm/watt, minimum luminous flux @ 350mA of 107 lumens.

The relatively newly announced Q4 bin is now available to any customer in numbers in excess of one million units a year, so it shouldn't be hard to get a hold of Q4s for people who want them.


----------



## coyote

*i'd like to be the first to sign up for two of your R4 models*, which i wouldn't expect to be made till 2008 or 2009.

i'm already signed up as first on the list for a couple of top-of-the-line Q models (*Q5 hopefully*!?!).

they will be used & enjoyed till your R4 versions become available.


----------



## aiouem

Is there a revision for the runtimes and lumens produced based on the new emitters? i.e. is 25mA low now greater than ~4 lumens (higher output)? or does it run for more than 7 hours (more efficient)?


----------



## coyote

my existing millermods ArcAAA versions show that runtimes stay the same but the more efficent LEDs do run brighter. 
ie: both my Luxeon S-bin and Cree XRE-P4 versions have 25mA lows but the cree is MUCH brighter.


----------



## DaveNagy

MillerMods,

What's the "official" policy towards the Q bins that have recently been announced? Way back when I got on the list, Q3 was the best thing we could aspire to. Now, there's rumblings (and actual sightings?) of Q4s and Q5s. When you get to down to my spot on the list, I'd like the best bin available, not just an oldschool Q3. 

I imagine I'm not the only one who wants the latest-greatest, but I'd hate to see you get deluged with a bazillion "please change my order" requests. Assuming that better-than-Q3 bins *do* show up shortly, might you consider globally upgrading all the Q# orders to whatever the new hotness is? Perhaps you could announce the price difference, and have those folks who *don't* want to upgrade contact you.

Then again, maybe you touch bases with all of us before you start construction. Orders could be adjusted at that point.

Just thinking out loud....


----------



## coyote

i think davenagy has a good idea. i also want the newest/bestest available LED at the time of production... 

what do you say eric?


----------



## CodeOfLight

I would also like to change to whatever is the latest. I certainly do not want a P4 anymore. ...Hey, I rhymed that time. Whoa, I did it again!


----------



## WTH

Anyone receive one of these recently (last month or two)? I'm curious if progress is moving forward at all...


----------



## CodeOfLight

I think that the next will be delivered circa 2012.


----------



## jch79

Guys, Eric's doing the best he can. He doesn't take prepayment because he doesn't make a guarantee on delivery dates. His products are top-notch, and it'll be worth the wait - hence very rarely seeing his lights (even the LuxIII Arc AAA's) on BST! :shrug:

I can certainly understand being anxious to get his lights (I've been waiting since October), but when you finally get the light, you won't regret it. 

john


----------



## WTH

jch79 said:


> Guys, Eric's doing the best he can. He doesn't take prepayment because he doesn't make a guarantee on delivery dates. His products are top-notch, and it'll be worth the wait - hence very rarely seeing his lights (even the LuxIII Arc AAA's) on BST! :shrug:
> 
> I can certainly understand being anxious to get his lights (I've been waiting since October), but when you finally get the light, you won't regret it.
> 
> john



The millermods reputation is excellent and I'm sure when I get this light I will be 100% satisfied. I was just curious if production is on hold or whether he's moving through the orders slowly but surely.


----------



## stevevh

Hey Eric,

As others have requested, when the time comes to build my light could you please use the latest most efficient LED you have at that time.

No rush, and thanks for making these available,

Steve


----------



## MillerMods

I haven't made any big purchases of stock so I don't mind if orders change. Instead of updating the list all over again however, I'll just change the order/specs when I contact the next person in line to see if they are still interested. I don't have the prices all worked out yet, but I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## MillerMods

I really haven't been getting things done anywhere near what I had hoped. It's just that a lot of things have diverted my interest recently. My light modding buzz is coming back and gaining momentum, and on the bright side, the delay will give everyone the chance to get the latest and greatest.


----------



## MillerMods

aiouem said:


> Is there a revision for the runtimes and lumens produced based on the new emitters? i.e. is 25mA low now greater than ~4 lumens (higher output)? or does it run for more than 7 hours (more efficient)?



Nothing changes except it will be brighter.


----------



## MillerMods

CodeOfLight said:


> I think that the next will be delivered circa 2012.



But just think, after that the wait won't seem so long


----------



## coyote

yahooooo!!!!!! excellent eric!

take as long as you need. the waiting just makes it sweeter.


----------



## slaps

Please place slaps on the list for 3/4 watt high, 25 mA low, highest bin available when my name comes up. Thank you.


----------



## THE_dAY

Hi MillerMods,

please add me to the list for 1 light: 

3/4 watts high
25mA low
highest bin available, thanks!

btw, is it possible to do a lower low?


----------



## MillerMods

THE_dAY said:


> btw, is it possible to do a lower low?



Sorry, no. It's a limitation of the design.


----------



## THE_dAY

no problem, 25mA should be fine.

btw, i hope all is well with the upcoming new baby!


----------



## GregY

I've been trying to resist, and I just can't. 

Please add me to the list, for a 2-stage, 3/4 W high, 25 mA low, highest available bin when my name comes up.


----------



## FsTop

Like GregY, please make my order for 25ma, 1.25w, the best bin available when my name comes up.

Also, I had an Arc AAA body in my possession, but don't any longer, so I'll need a complete light.

Regards,
Rick


----------



## MrMimizu

Today, my Q4's arrived and my Q5s will probably arrive within the next week.
Do I send my LED in now or do I wait until I'm contacted?


----------



## MillerMods

MrMimizu said:


> Today, my Q4's arrived and my Q5s will probably arrive within the next week.
> Do I send my LED in now or do I wait until I'm contacted?



Please wait to send them when I contact you. Thanks


----------



## CodeOfLight

I also have a Q5 coming. PLease notify me when you are ready to build mine and I will ship it to you.


----------



## Kraid

I'd like to sign up for a two stage, 25mA/1.5W Q5 or whatever is best at the time of build. May I inquire as the the likely wait time?


----------



## russtang




----------



## WTH

Any progress made on these recently? Has the list been cut down at all?


----------



## MillerMods

WTH said:


> Any progress made on these recently? Has the list been cut down at all?



Not yet, I know it has been forever but I still intend to do something about it very soon. In fact I plan to start this week. My wife had our first baby. His name is Elijah. We're finishing our house in Cincinnati and moving while I'm working in Columbus and driving to Lancaster to my parents house where we are currently staying. I'm almost finished with the house so I can put it on the market. My wife is no longer working, so for that reason I will be focusing a lot on the Arc/Cree project soon.


----------



## Derek Dean

I was just playing with....... er..... I mean .. using my little AAA Miller Mod Cree tonight. If it's possible, I think I like this tiny beauty more now than when I first got it. The amount of light coming out this little tube is just amazing (really) ...... and the simple, no-nonsense, functionality of it makes me grin every time I pick up my keys.

BTW, this poor little light has not been pampered.... it's been banging around in my pocket, on my keyring, with change and knives and ball bearings (don't ask)... and all sorts of stuff.... dropped on concrete sidewalks to many times to count.... subjected to ponds, puddles and yes, the inevitable washing machine ...... and it still looks and performs like new. The only real maintenance I do is to use a cotton swab once a month or so to clean the lint off the reflector. 

I just want you guys still on the list to know that what you are going to get is truly a special little light. Hang in there. 

Thanks again, Eric, for producing such a fun little light..... oh..... and congratulations on the new addition to your family. Please do give our best wishes to your wife and son.


----------



## WTH

MillerMods said:


> Not yet, I know it has been forever but I still intend to do something about it very soon. In fact I plan to start this week. My wife had our first baby. His name is Elijah. We're finishing our house in Cincinnati and moving while I'm working in Columbus and driving to Lancaster to my parents house where we are currently staying. I'm almost finished with the house so I can put it on the market. My wife is no longer working, so for that reason I will be focusing a lot on the Arc/Cree project soon.



Congrats on the new baby! A happy, healthy family is the most important thing in the world!


----------



## coyote

welcome to our world Elijah!

looking forward to hearing from you eric about my new MM arcs on order. yahoo!


----------



## MillerMods

Just to keep everyone updated, I now have Q2 WD's and Q4 WH's.


----------



## FlashInThePan

Q4's - sweet! 

*MillerMods:* I'd originally ordered a 1.5w version, intending to run it on rechargeables. However, with the brighter LEDs, I'd like to modify my order to a version that can run continuously on standard Alkalines. Can you please modify my order to whatever wattage this is (1.25w or 1.0w)? Thanks! (I'm still in for the Q4-WH, and the same low.)

- FITP


----------



## Codeman

MillerMods said:


> Just to keep everyone updated, I now have Q2 WD's and Q4 WH's.



Woo-hoo!

More importantly...

Congrats on the baby! :thumbsup:


----------



## xoltri

I'd like to be on the list please. I need two identical lights.

50 low, 3/4 high, best available emitter, shipping to Canada. Thanks!


----------



## THE_dAY

congratulations on the new baby!!

i should be way down on the list so hopefully the cree xr-e R4's will be out when you get to me
for everyone else, here's a pic to help with the wait!


----------



## UncleFester

Eric
Congratulations, DAD!! Glad to hear Mom and baby are doing fine. It sounds like you have a busy life right about now!. 
Stay Bright:thumbsup:


----------



## CodeOfLight

I have my Q5 in hand, waiting for your message to send it.


----------



## GregY

Congratulations on the little one. 



FsTop said:


> Like GregY, please make my order for 25ma, 1.25w, the best bin available when my name comes up.


 
I just noticed this, and wanted to point out that I'd like my light to be 25ma and 3/4W, which is not quite the same.


----------



## marcdilnutt

Hi Eric, how are we doing with these? Can you change mine to Q4 WH please? Any ideas of an ETA yet?
Marc


----------



## THE_dAY

Hi MillerMod's, 

you had mentioned that you had some ideas to work out the heat issue (which ramped up brightness but reduced runtime). 

has there been any progress towards this?

thanks!


----------



## DarthLumen

Hello Eric,

Congratulations on your new arrival!!! I definitely wish you and your wife all the best!! 

Per your instructions via a recent PM:
Mark,

The low outputs are fairly regulated and are at about 80-90% of the original output near the end of the times stated. I currently have a rather long wait time for these however. I hope to get them all completed within the next several months. To get on the list just post your order on the thread and I will update it soon.

Thanks,
Eric


I would like to order two single mode Arc AAA's with 50mA drive. I believe it was mentioned that this is around 9 lumens. I don't know which reflector to use...please advise as to the differences. Oh, and what is the price?

Thank you in advance and congrats again!!!!


----------



## frankr

I also have a Q5 for mine when you are ready. 
No rush, and congratulations!
Frank


----------



## cy

welcome back.. and congrats!!!

my ARC AAA miller mod has been working perfect. specially requested the low current version on high. 
it puts out so much light with first gen cree, don't understand why anyone would want to push the heat sinking envelop further.


----------



## skalomax

What's the typical wait time for a Arc aaa-p w/Q5?

thanks


----------



## MillerMods

skalomax said:


> What's the typical wait time for a Arc aaa-p w/Q5?
> 
> thanks



Very popular and difficult question to answer, but I'd like to think less than 4-6 months is the lead time.


----------



## gjg

MillerMods said:


> Very popular and difficult question to answer, but I'd like to think less than 4-6 months is the lead time.


 
Hi - I'm sitting very near the TOP of the list - what would the lead time be from there??
Thanks,
gjg


----------



## baylisstic

I'm up there on the list too anxiously waiting for the green light to paypal.


----------



## MillerMods

gjg said:


> Hi - I'm sitting very near the TOP of the list - what would the lead time be from there??
> Thanks,
> gjg



Within the next month. I'm still finishing up my house in Cincy.


----------



## marcdilnutt

Hi Eric, good to hear you are alright, i hope the house is going well. I dont know if you noticed but i requested a change to the emitter for mine, can i please have the highest flux bin you have, preferably WC tint or similar. Also please note i would like 1.25W high level please, and the lowest low level available. Good luck with the house, its a real pain but it will be great when you get it finished. 
Marc


----------



## kashmir

Hi MM,
I also would like to request to change the emitter from my order (post 509)
to the highest flux bin available with a WC or WD tint when it's time for mine to be made. Good luck on finishing the house! :thumbsup:
Don


----------



## jch79

Got my Cree Q4 Arc AAA's today... SWEET! :rock:

What awesome workmanship, and what great and useful lights. The simple, small, and rugged platform of the Arc AAA makes it the ideal candidate for such an awesome mod.  :twothumbs 

:bow: Thanks SO much Eric. :thumbsup:

Everyone, it'll be *worth the wait* - and take it from me... I've been paid since before this thread and sign-up list was even started. oo:

 john


----------



## CodeOfLight

Great news! 

I have my Q5 in hand waiting to ship to millermods.


----------



## nuggett

One for me!
75, 1.25, best emitter available


----------



## Dizos

Please add me to the heap.

50, 1.25, Q3


----------



## Blue72

I would like to be counted in on the waiting list

50, 1.25, Q3


----------



## yaesumofo

Count me in. I will go for whatever is available when you get to me.
I may be on the list already but cannot read the first page of the thread due to the fatal error issue which I have no idea how to resolve.
I use many board communities and Have the issue with none of them many use the same board software, Pain in the but.

Yaesumofo


----------



## Codeman

James - I didn't see you on list. I had that error when the board first changed to the new software. Under Control Panel -> Edit Options, setting "Number of Posts to Show Per Page" to 50 or less solved the error. If you still have the old software's max of 100 as a carryover, that error will continue to show up.


----------



## Newf-llb

Hey Eric:

I've not checked on this in a bit and I was wondering where I was on the list. Best emitter possible, don't mind the wait. I'm post 139. Thanks!


----------



## coyote

i'm third on the list (am i next up?, seeing that #1 & #2 probably already have their P4 units) for two units (25-1.5, best xre available, WD preferred).

i'm ready to PP anytime you're ready. my email is: coyote(at)my180.net

thnx eric!


----------



## MillerMods

It'll be about 2 weeks and I'll be shipping the next 10. After that I'm ramping up production considerably.


----------



## MrMimizu

Sweet. Can I mail you my q5 and pay soon? I'm 29th on the list and i'll be going away for a 6 week vacation at the end of Sept. Not sure if you'll get to me while I'm gone but if so, I'd like to have paid ahead of time so that i dont' lose my spot. 

With any luck, the light will be waiting for me when I get back in November.



MillerMods said:


> It'll be about 2 weeks and I'll be shipping the next 10. After that I'm ramping up production considerably.


----------



## baylisstic

Sweet! I want to upgrade my order to Q5. Please let me know when you paypal. Thanks, MM.


----------



## MrSmith

Sorry changed my mind please remove me from the list.
Thanks


----------



## MillerMods

MrMimizu said:


> Sweet. Can I mail you my q5 and pay soon? I'm 29th on the list and i'll be going away for a 6 week vacation at the end of Sept. Not sure if you'll get to me while I'm gone but if so, I'd like to have paid ahead of time so that i dont' lose my spot.
> 
> With any luck, the light will be waiting for me when I get back in November.



I'll go ahead and build your light. I'll just put a note next to your name that says "See post #672" I'll ship it when you send payment after you get back.


----------



## benyosh

I'm afraid i'll have to bow out as well. Please remove me from the list. 

Many Thanks,
benyosh


----------



## MillerMods

MrSmith said:


> Sorry changed my mind please remove me from the list.
> Thanks





benyosh said:


> I'm afraid i'll have to bow out as well. Please remove me from the list.
> 
> Many Thanks,
> benyosh



Thanks anyways for your interest and for letting me know. Your names have been removed.


----------



## marcdilnutt

Hi Eric, 
I noticed that you havent updated the first post with my request for the highest flux bin you have, preferably in wc tint or similar. Is this going to be ok? 
Marc


----------



## Thujone

I really hate to do this but I also need to back out at this point in time. Perhaps I will jump back in later.


----------



## CodeOfLight

Survival of the fittest!!!!!


----------



## WTH

MillerMods said:


> It'll be about 2 weeks and I'll be shipping the next 10. After that I'm ramping up production considerably.



Great news!!


----------



## Groundhog66

Change mint to 50, 125 with the best available Q emitter, thank you

Tim


----------



## bfly

Please add me to the list.

50, 1.00, Q[3-5 or greater] whatever is the best emitter at the time.

Thanks, (boy I should never have started reading CPF)


----------



## frankr

Will a Q5(xre wht-L1-WG-Q5-0-01) be brighter &/or whiter then the Q3 and Q4 that you have available? And if so, by how much?


----------



## DarthLumen

Please forgive me if I've overlooked it.....but where can you find the updated list? I wanted to make sure I was on it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bwm

DarthLumen said:


> Please forgive me if I've overlooked it.....but where can you find the updated list? I wanted to make sure I was on it.


It can be found at the bottom of the first post of this thread.


----------



## DarthLumen

bwm said:


> It can be found at the bottom of the first post of this thread.



Thanks!!!


----------



## Sigman

...closing this one & continuing here.


----------

